# Das Image der Welse



## Cathunter Jonas (31. August 2010)

Hallo habe in den letzten Tagen so viel schlechtes über unseren größten Süsswasser Räuber gelesen ,dass ich mal ein Text einstellen möchte der Angler die sich nicht so sehr mit den Wallern befasst haben wie ich etwas aufklären . 

Edit Ralle 24:

Auch Texte unterliegen dem Urheberrecht. Ein Link zu dem Beitrag ist legal.


----------



## erT (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Stimme dir teilweise eigentlich zu. Habe selbst mal ein wenig gelesen und mich informiert. Denke nicht so furchtbar schlecht über den Wels, ein großer Freund bin ich trotzdem nicht...ohne nun Experte zu sein. 

Es gibt eine Sache, bei der dein Machtwort -mmn - ziemlich hinkt. 
Und zwar gibt es meiner Einschätzung nach in vielen Gewässern (in meinem Fall Ruhr) sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Welse, als z.B. Hechte, oder Zander. Jungwelse fängt man hier schon fast wie Rotaugen. 
Mutliplizieren wir die von dir errechneten 41 Gramm Futterfisch am Tag nun mit der Menge der vorhandenen Welse... ich mag garnicht dran denken.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Die Rechnung geht hinten und vorne nicht auf wenn ich mir die Gewichtszunahme nach der Laichzeit so ansehe. Im Wallerforum wurde der Text schon letztes Jahr gepostet.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Der größte Feind für die Burtfische ist meiner Meinung nach (auf jedenfall im Rhein) Schwarzmeergrundeln

Und klar ist auch das das Fressverhalten der Welse auch Jahreszeitabhängig ist. Ist aber ne Durchschnittsrechnung aufs Jahr gesehen. Welse im Po nehmen näturlich mehr Gewicht zu als zu in der Müritz.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Die gleiche Bedürfnisbefriedigung wie beim Angeln auf Karpfen. Oder beim Spinnfischen. Ich setze alle Fische wieder zurück die ich fange; aber nicht aus religiösen Gründen oder dem pseudoverlogenen Phrasen von wegen "Fische sind unsere Freunde!" oder sowas, sondern aus einem wesentlich subtilerem Grund. Ich bin schlicht und einfach zu faul um sie zu schlachten und zu filieren.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Die Rechnung ist nichts anderes als der Versuch ohne wissenschaftliche Fakten den schwarzen Peter weiterzureichen, denn auf die ISBN der "wissenschaftlichen Fachbücher von Biologen und Teichwirten" warte ich noch immer (schon seit letztes Jahr als ich im WF mal danach gefragt hab. Da war der Text noch von Neckarwaller und hatte wenigstens so wichtig klingende Fachbegriffe wie "Futterkoeffizient"). Die Gewichtszunahme einer Fischart in freier Wildbahn (i. e. Flüsse) auch nur annähernd zu berechnen, halte ich für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Wie will man das auch berechnen? Und anhand wieviel Fischen?

Wie gesagt.. netter Text, aber so aussagekräftig wie manches Politikergeschwafel.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Leute man muss doch eigentlich nur schauen,wo der zitierte Text herkommt:

Quelle-Sänger Tackle News 01/2010

Ich mache hier mal ne andere,ganz einfache Rechnung auf:
Je mehr Waller in unseren Gewässern,desto bessere Chancen für alle die,welche schon seit Jahren von der Geräteindustrie geimpft werden,
auf Waller zu fischen und sich natürlich entsprechend auszurüsten!
Diesen dann noch released und man fühlt sich auch noch als der bessere
Angler.
Ich nenne so etwas "Marketingstrategie"!

Taxidermist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leute man muss doch eigentlich nur schauen,wo der zitierte Text herkommt:
> 
> Quelle-Sänger Tackle News 01/2010
> ...


|bigeyes
na, dann ist ja alles klar!

Die Welsangelei wurde ja vor nicht allzu ferner Zeit von der Angelindustrie als neuer ($)Zweig entdeckt - klar, dass die ihren "Liebling" entsprechend propagieren.
|gutenach


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Cathunter Jonas schrieb:


> Der größte Feind für die Burtfische ist meiner Meinung nach (auf jedenfall im Rhein) Schwarzmeergrundeln



Das ist mal Interessant. Vor allem hinsichtlich des Kannibalismus, den diese Arten pflegen. Dann rotten die sich bald selbst aus ??
Wär ja mal ne Gute Nachricht.

Mal im Ernst. Sowas kann man vermuten. Man kann aber auch vermuten, dass die Grundeln ein mehr als ausreichender Futterfischersatz sind. Man kann eigentlich alles vermuten. Nur wirklich wissen tut man nix. 

Außer, dass Welse nicht in ein Gewässer gehören, in dem sie durch natürliche Verbreitung nicht vorkommen würden. Das ist nämlich ein Fakt. So zieht man sich u.U. 2 Zentner schwere Grundeln heran.


----------



## Daserge (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

alle reden immer davon, dass der Wels nicht in unsere Gewässer gehört. Ich finde das sehr scheinheilig. Was ist den mit Karpfen, Regebogenforellen und Co.

Was ist mit denen?

Gerade Karpfen sollen in grosser Stückzahl ja auch nicht unproblematisch sein für unsere Gewässer.(gab auch mal nen Thread hier, wo FoolishFarmer beindruckende Bilder von Karpfen - Frassstellen in einem See gezeigt hat)

Sollte man deshalb versuchen den Karpfen in unseren Gewässern auszurotten? 

Man hätte diese Fische alle nicht in unsere Gewässer einbringen dürfen aber jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren und man sollte meiner Meinung nach das beste draus machen.


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

es redet doch keiner von ausrotten wird sowieso nicht klappen aber auf ein verträgliches maß reduzieren.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Daserge schrieb:


> alle reden immer davon, dass der Wels nicht in unsere Gewässer gehört. Ich finde das sehr scheinheilig. Was ist den mit Karpfen, Regebogenforellen und Co.
> 
> Was ist mit denen?
> 
> ...




Du musst das genau andersherum sehen.

Grade weil die negativen Folgen solcher Besatzmaßnahmen und Überbestände bekannt sind, sollte man sich davor hüten den Wels noch künstlich weiter zu verbreiten. 

Die Logik, dass etwas falsches zu tolerieren ist, weil man schon vorher an anderer Stelle etwas falsch gemacht hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Seestern91 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ein normaler Bestand an Welsen macht ein Gewässer nicht kaputt, sie schlingen nicht jeden Tag kiloweise Fisch runter. Gibt Fische , die viel schlimmere Auswirkungen haben wie die gute alte nervige Grundel.


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

was ist denn normal?

antonio


----------



## cafabu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Moin, moin,
also ich finde das ständige verdammen der "Welsbesatzer" zu einfach.
Vor 14 Jahren hat man bei uns im See 6 Welse besetzt. Es wurde selten in den Jahren mal einer gefangen und dann releast. Gewachsen sind sie. Vor 3 Jahren wurde einer mit 1,30m gefangen. Ein Problem ergeben sie seit diesem Jahr. Babywelse a Mass. Die Sommer sind so warm geworden, dass sie sich schlagartig vermehren. Das konnte vor 14 Jahren doch keiner ahnen. Wer jetzt Gewässer mit Welsen besetzt, sollte es sich gut überlegen. Ein toller Fisch zum Angeln wie auch zum Verzehr, aber bei den jetztigen erwärmten Wetterverhälnissen!!??.
Meines Wissens ist der Wels auch der am wenigsten wissenschaftlich erforschte Fisch in unseren Breiten. Vor einiger Zeit lief eine Doku über Welse in unseren Breiten, sie war so ca. 3 Jahre alt. Dort wurde dieser ungenügende Wissenstand über Welse bestätigt. Dies würde bedeuten, dass die wissenschaftlichen Publikationen noch im Stadium eine These sind??. 
Ist so meine Überlegung ohne ein Welsfachmann zu sein.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> also ich finde das ständige verdammen der "Welsbesatzer" zu einfach.
> Vor 14 Jahren hat man bei uns im See 6 Welse besetzt. Es wurde selten in den Jahren mal einer gefangen und dann releast. Gewachsen sind sie. Vor 3 Jahren wurde einer mit 1,30m gefangen. Ein Problem ergeben sie seit diesem Jahr. Babywelse a Mass. Die Sommer sind so warm geworden, dass sie sich schlagartig vermehren. Das konnte vor 14 Jahren doch keiner ahnen. Wer jetzt Gewässer mit Welsen besetzt, sollte es sich gut überlegen. Ein toller Fisch zum Angeln wie auch zum Verzehr, aber bei den jetztigen erwärmten Wetterverhälnissen!!??.
> Meines Wissens ist der Wels auch der am wenigsten wissenschaftlich erforschte Fisch in unseren Breiten. Vor einiger Zeit lief eine Doku über Welse in unseren Breiten, sie war so ca. 3 Jahre alt. Dort wurde dieser ungenügende Wissenstand über Welse bestätigt. Dies würde bedeuten, dass die wissenschaftlichen Publikationen noch im Stadium eine These sind??.
> ...




und genau das ist das problem.
und das hat nix mit verdammen von bestimmten leuten zu tun und auch nix mit dem verdammen von welsen.
es geht ja auch nicht um ein zwei welse sondern um gewässer wo er in solchen massen vorkommt, daß dies nicht gut sein kann und auch nicht ist.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wie schon weiter vorn jemand sagte,ist der Zug wohl abgefahren!über das 
Rheinsystem eingewandert und hemungslos besetzt,in alle möglichen
Gewässer Deutschlands.Dieses oftmals in Nacht und Nebel Aktionen
von irgendwelchen Spinnern,welche sich ihr Gewässer tunen wollen!
Wobei es bezüglich des Besatzes noch ein Nord-Südgefälle gibt,da dieser
Fisch im Süden einfach mal besser zu besorgen ist.
Ich pack mich regelmäßig an den Kopp,wenn ich hier im AB von Leuten
lese,die Waller in ihren 3000qm Teich setzen wollen,oder wie vor kurzem
im Aquariumthread ein 300l Becken ,mit mindestens 2 Wallerchen gezeigt
wird.Die gibt es inzwischen sogar in Zoohandlungen (Zajak).
Und wo kommen die Lieblinge wohl hin,wenn sie in wenigen Monaten
zu groß fürn Zimmersee sind?
Genau! Höchstwahrscheinlich ins nächst erreichbare Gewässer!
An der Verbreitung dieser Gesellen,eben weit über das Rheinsystem,
sind solche Vögel dann verantwortlich.Leider sind viele dieser Typen, da wird auch so mancher Gewässerwart in der Vergangenheit dabei gewesen
sein, derartig unterbelichtet,dass sie die Tragweite ihre Handlungen gar nicht verstehen.
Seit Jahren gibt es hier ein Paar Einzelkämpfer, die versuchen gegen diese
Entwicklungen, nämlich des Gesamtbesatzes Deutschlands mit dieser Fischart anzukämpfen!
Und ich stelle fest,dass es davon immer mehr gibt und wenn inzwischen
Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße aufgehoben werden,so zeigt dies,
dass sogar unser elend lahmer Gesetzgeber reagiert.
Aber wie schon gesagt,wieder mal wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt!
Ich bin überzeugt, das es inzwischen zu spät ist und man nur noch 
Schadensbegrenzung erreichen kann,vielleich wird es möglich sein ein
paar wenige Gewässer Welsfrei zu erhalten.
Ich befürchte,dass man die dann noch Tag und Nacht bewachen müsste,
um die Wallerfans davon abzuhalten, irgendwann auch an ihrem Heimatgewässer ihr Welsequipment zu benutzen!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Hinzufügen möchte ich noch,dass solange Angler so mit ihren Gewässern umgehen, sie sich über Naturschutzpolitik und zu hohe Kormoranpopulationen nicht aufregen brauchen!


----------



## Wallerfreak1 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Der Wels ist kein schlechter Fisch, nein ganz im gegenteil er ist sogar gut für unsere Gewässer er verhindert sogar das das Gewässer verbuttert und es zu viele und zu kleine Weißfische gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Yo,da ist wieder einer!
@Wallerfreak,meinst du nicht auch,dass es vielleicht auch unsere Hechte und andere
heimische Raubfische schaffen die Weißfischbestände am verbutter/n zu hindern?

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Wallerfreak1 schrieb:


> Der Wels ist kein schlechter Fisch, nein ganz im gegenteil er ist sogar gut für unsere Gewässer er verhindert sogar das das Gewässer verbuttert und es zu viele und zu kleine Weißfische gibt.




Falsch!

Als Beispiel sei mal ein mir bekanntes, vormals seeeeehr gutes Schleiengewässer genannt.

Vor Jahren war der See (ca. 2 ha) rammelvoll mit Schleien + Rotfedern, Plötzen, Karauschen,einigen Hechten und Barschen.

Also ein natürlicher Bestand. es wurde auch nie besetzt, da es Forstgewässer im wald war und nur wenige Personen Zugang hatten.

Dann kam jemand(namentlich bekannt) aus dem nahegelegenen Dorf auf die glorreiche Idee dort 4(!) Welse mittlerer Grösse (bei ca. 70 - 80 cm) einzusetzen.

Das Ende vom lied war, dass es drei Jahre später keine Schleien und Karauschen mehr gab.

Hechte waren auch kaum noch zu finden, trotz einer erheblichen Menge an Rotfedern und Plötzen.

Soviel zum Thema: Welse fressen kleine Weissfische.#d

Gerade die fressen sie nicht. Der Energieaufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.#d

Also fressen sie lieber dicke Schleien, Karauschen(weil eh nicht die schnellsten Schwimmer) und Hechte(die sich überrumpeln lassen).:r


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wenn die Biester wirklich so überhand genommen hätten wie alle immer tun, dann hätte ich hier in Deutschland wahrscheinlich schon längst einen Wels gefangen.

Ich reise seit Jahren quer durch Deutschland, habe schon etliche tausend Euro ausgegeben und bisher noch nie einen an den Haken bekommen.

Ich denke mal der Welsbestand bzw. die Bestandsdichte ist hier in Deutschland (im vergleich zu anderen Ländern) noch extrem gering. 

Wenn ich mir sicher sein will, das ich einen Wels fange, fahre ich anstatt einer Woche an den Rhein, Donau, Nekar oder ein anderes deutsches Gewässer einfach eine Woche nach Spanien. Hier fängt man am Tag bis zu 15 Welse. Komischerweise haben die Gewässer dort immer noch super Karpfen-, Zander- und andere Fischbestände obwohl es dort wesentlich mehr Welse gibt als in deutschen Gewässern. Allein diese Tatsache bestätigt mir immer wieder, das die verteufelung des Welses hier in Deutschland nur dummes rumgelaber von Leuten ist die anstatt angeln zu gehen lieber zu Hause rumsitzen und heulen das sie keine Fische fangen. Als schuldiger wird sich dann der Wels ausgeguggt. Würden diese leute mal angeln gehen, würden sie auch Fische fangen und bräuchten nicht den Wels als Bösewicht.

Und währe es nicht der Wels, würde wahrscheinlich ein anderer Fisch ausgeguggt werden der daran schuld ist das man nicht massig Fische fängt obwohl man doch mindestens einen Tag im Jahr angeln gegangen ist... #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Falsch!!!!

An meinem Beispiel siehst du doch, dass der Wels echt zum Problem werden kann.

An grossen Seen ist es wohl nicht so offensichtlich.#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Wallerfreak1 schrieb:


> Der Wels ist kein schlechter Fisch, nein ganz im gegenteil sogar verbuttert



...schmeckt der noch, recht hast du!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsch!!!!
> 
> An meinem Beispiel siehst du doch, dass der Wels echt zum Problem werden kann.
> 
> An grossen Seen ist es wohl nicht so offensichtlich.#d



Jetzt stell Dir mal vor das die namentlich bekannte Person dort Karpfen eingesetzt hätte und diese hätten (wie es die Karpfen so oft tun) die Schleien verdrängt. Dann hätten die Leute in dem Ort jetzt ein echtes Problem. Da Karpfen kein so schlechtes Image haben wie Welse könnte man jetzt keinen Bösewicht aus machen der daran Schuld ist. Währe glaube ich ne üble Sache für die Leute, man hätte kein Anglerlatein zu bequatschen. Naja vielleicht würde sich ja mal ein einzelner Graureiher an das Gewässer verirren, dann hätte man nen Bösewicht der das Gewässer leer gefressen hat. Weil man fängt ja keine Fische mehr und das obwohl an dem Teich bestimmt mindestens zwei Personen zwei mal im Jahr angeln... #q


----------



## Gemini (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Karpfen verdrängen Schleien? Ist das wirklich so, hab ich noch nie gehört.

An einem unserer Vereinsgewässer wurden regelmässig Schleien besetzt, aber nie wieder welche gefangen seit sich die Wallerchen breit gemacht haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> . *Weil man fängt ja keine Fische mehr und das obwohl an dem Teich bestimmt mindestens zwei Personen zwei mal im Jahr angeln...* #q




In erster Linie sagt diese Begebenheit mal aus, dass Fische die nicht ein Ökosystem gehören, da auch nicht eingesetzt werden sollten(ob nun Wels oder Karpfen).

Wie du auf den Unfug, mit ein oder zweimal angeln im Jahr kommst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. . . .

Ich kenne den See wie meinen  Gartenteich. Dort war die Schleie immer der Leitfisch bis . . . ja bis die Welse kamen.

Heute steigen nicht mal mehr Blasen von gründelnden Fischen auf.:r

Nur noch Ringe von kleinen Weissfischen(die die Welse wohl nicht jagen).


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Jetzt stell Dir mal vor das die namentlich bekannte Person dort Karpfen eingesetzt hätte und diese hätten (wie es die Karpfen so oft tun) die Schleien verdrängt. Dann hätten die Leute in dem Ort jetzt ein echtes Problem. Da Karpfen kein so schlechtes Image haben wie Welse könnte man jetzt keinen Bösewicht aus machen der daran Schuld ist. Währe glaube ich ne üble Sache für die Leute, man hätte kein Anglerlatein zu bequatschen. Naja vielleicht würde sich ja mal ein einzelner Graureiher an das Gewässer verirren, dann hätte man nen Bösewicht der das Gewässer leer gefressen hat. Weil man fängt ja keine Fische mehr und das obwohl an dem Teich bestimmt mindestens zwei Personen zwei mal im Jahr angeln... #q



irgendwie argumentierst du unsachlich.
egal welche art, wenn sie in bestimmte gewässer nicht paßt oder nicht hingehört, dann hat sie da nichts zu suchen.
das fehler gemacht wurden bezüglich besatz usw(aus unwissenheit oder dummheit oder geilheut auf ne bestimmte art ist egal)., bestreitet doch auch keiner.
nur muß man dies dann nicht noch fördern, sondern dem entgegenwirken.
nur weil bestimmte leute bestimmte fische fangen wollen, müssen die noch lange nich besetzt oder gefördert werden.

antonio


----------



## Bleizange (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Nicht umsonst kann man den Wels in einigen Bundesländern sackweise entnehmen. Er ist leider zu einer Plage geworden und hat ,wie schon hier geschrieben, in einigen Gewässern fast die gesammte Population an Schleien und Karauschen vernichtet. Der Aal ist übrigens eine schöner Welsköder. 

Der Wels sollte ein mahnendes Beispiel für "idiotischen" Besatz sein. Sicher konnte vor vielen Jahren noch niemand wissen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Aber statt neue Arten (Streifenbarsche usw.) einzuführen, sollte man die heimischen Arten lieber unterstützen. Ich weiß, dass bestimmte Arten bis jetzt nur in kommerziellen Teichen zu fangen sind. Allerdings ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis solche dann in heimischen Teichen schwimmen. Aber denen ist es ja hier viel zu kalt um sich zu vermehren und außerdem können sie das ja ohne menschliche Hilfe gar nicht. Kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## meeresangler 2 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Wenn die Biester wirklich so überhand genommen hätten wie alle immer tun, dann hätte ich hier in Deutschland wahrscheinlich schon längst einen Wels gefangen.
> 
> Ich reise seit Jahren quer durch Deutschland, habe schon etliche tausend Euro ausgegeben und bisher noch nie einen an den Haken bekommen.
> 
> ...



Gebe dir zum grössten Teil Recht!
Aber bei uns an der Oder werden immer gute Welse gefangen!

@ Professor Tinca
Der Weissfisch ist auch noch sehr Gut in der Oder.

Bei uns ist der Erfolg auf Zander und Hecht in den letzten Jahren rapide zurückgegangen,das kann aber auch auf den Comoran zurückgeführt weden!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



meeresangler 2 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Erfolg auf Zander und Hecht in den letzten Jahren rapide zurückgegangen,das kann aber auch auf den Comoran zurückgeführt weden!




Oder darauf, daß euer Flüßchen in den letzten Jahren immer sauberer/klarer geworden ist, was demzufolge demnächst zu einer Zunahme der Hechtfänge führen sollte!


----------



## meeresangler 2 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oder darauf, daß euer Flüßchen in den letzten Jahren immer sauberer/klarer geworden ist, was demzufolge demnächst zu einer Zunahme der Hechtfänge führen sollte!



Wünscheswert wäre es auf jeden Fall.
Aber bei den ganzen Hochwassern die in der letzten Zeit die Oder heruntergekommen sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. dass von der polnischen Seite nicht auch mal ungekärte Chemikalien mit in die Oder gelangt sind.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

OK, wenn ein Fisch nicht in ein Ökosystem gehört ist das eine andere Sache. Da gebe ich Euch natürlich recht. Das beste Beispiel ist ja die Regenbogenforelle die vor ca. 20 Jahren beinahe die Bachforelle verdrängt bzw. ausgerottet hätte. Oder der Graskarpfen von dem viele Leute immer noch meinen er würde sich positiv auf ein verkrautetes Gewässer auswirken.

Wie ich auf den Unfug mit zweimal im Jahr angeln komme?

Das ist die Erfahrung die ich schon all zu oft gemacht habe. Ich kann auch gern eines von vielen Beispielen nennen:
Ein Baggersee hier in der Nähe... In diesen See wurden vor 30 Jahren Welse eingesetzt. Vor 3 Jahren wurden davon einige gefangen 1,5m bis über 2m groß. Der Verein der das Gewässer gepachtet hat, setzt jedes Jahr zum Anangeln Regenbogenforellen ein (davon ab das diese Fische da normalerweise überhaupt nichts zu suchen haben...). Jedes Jahr werden bei dem Anangeln nahezu die gleiche Anzahl an Forellen gefangen. Die meissten Leute aus dem Verein gehen nur ein mal im Jahr dort angeln um sich ihre Forellen zu fangen (ich frage mich warum die die nicht im Laden kaufen aber das ist ne andere Sache). Seit bekannt wurde, das dort Welse gefangen wurden sind die Forellenfänge ja soo schlecht geworden und die Welse sind eindeutig daran schuld.... Naja, solche Fachleute wie diese können ja nur recht haben... #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Wenn die Biester wirklich so überhand genommen hätten wie alle immer tun, dann hätte ich hier in Deutschland wahrscheinlich schon längst einen Wels gefangen.
> 
> Ich reise seit Jahren quer durch Deutschland, habe schon etliche tausend Euro ausgegeben und bisher noch nie einen an den Haken bekommen.
> 
> ...



Es hilft manchmal, sich ein klein wenig mit Gewässerökologie und Artenkunde zu beschäftigen.|rolleyes

Dann kann man Polemik durch ein wenig Fachwissen ersetzen und kommt oft zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis.

Die Gewässer im Süden Europas sind extrem Nährstoffreich und vor allem warm. In der Folge ist die Bestandsdichte aller Arten (die sich in einem solchen Gewässer wohlfühlen) extrem hoch. In etwa vergleichbar mit dem Rhein vor 30 Jahren, wo es dem Wels allerdings wohl noch zu kalt war, bzw. dieser sich noch nicht angepasst und/oder verbreitet hatte. 

Natürliche Gewässer in unseren Breiten haben (hatten) ein auf die speziellen Gegebenheiten angepasstes Artenspektrum. Da war der Wels nicht vorhanden und auch der Karpfen nicht in dem Maße verbreitet, wie heute. 

Der Wels ist nicht " schuldig ", der kann ja nix dafür. Schuldig sind unverantwortliche Besatzmaßnahmen in Gewässern, die der Wels aus eigener Kraft nicht erreichen kann. 

Wir haben beim Wels, wie auch beim Karpfen (noch) das Glück, dass sie sich in vielen Gewässern nicht erfolgreich reproduzieren können, obwohl der Wels da wohl erfolgreicher sein mag, als der Karpfen.
Sollten sich diese Arten - und das ist ob der ansteigenden Temperaturen und evtl. steigender Anpassungsfähigkeit zu befürchten - bei uns so gut vermehren wie das in südlichen Gefilden der Fall ist, droht vielen Gewässer der Supergau. 

Mit ein kleinem wenig Nachdenken, kann da aber jeder selbst drauf kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Gemini schrieb:


> Karpfen verdrängen Schleien? Ist das wirklich so, hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> An einem unserer Vereinsgewässer wurden regelmässig Schleien besetzt, aber nie wieder welche gefangen seit sich die Wallerchen breit gemacht haben.



Selbstverständlich verdrängen Karpfen Schleien. Das ist hinlänglich bekannt. Sind Welse und Karpfen in einem Gewässer gut vertreten haben die Schleien so gut wie keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Gemini (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich verdrängen Karpfen Schleien. Das ist hinlänglich bekannt.



War mir, wie gesagt nicht bekannt, deckt sich auch nicht mit meinen Fang-Erfahrungen. 

Im Gewässer ohne Welse fange ich reichlich Schleien und gelegentlich Karpfen, beide Arten kommen dort sehr häufig vor. 

In dem anderen mit Wels sind keine Schleien mehr zu bekommen...


----------



## meeresangler 2 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Na, ganz so einfach ist das in der Oder auch nicht. Es gibt vor allem erstmal viele kleine Welse. Allerdings ist die Oder zumindest ein Beispiel, dass auch meiner Meinung nach dagegen spricht, dass der Wels ein über alle Maßen großer Schadfisch ist. Schließlich lebt der da schon Jahrhunderte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wurden in dem 17 ha Gewässer schon mehr als 30 Waller > 1m gefangen... und unzählige kleine *******r und dann kommen solche Leute und behaupten wir hätten einen "geringen Wallerbestand".... da kann ich nur sehr laut lachen!!!


30 Waller in einem 17ha Gewässer?! Und dann noch unzählige kleine? OH MEIN GOTT! Gut das ich meinen Kühlschrank zumache, sonst würden sie den auch noch leerfressen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

In meinem See von 120ha sieht es mit der Besatzdichte von Wallern ähnlich aus,nur ist dort kein Elektrofischen möglich,da es Wassertiefen bis 
34m gibt.Wie dies wohl zuletzt in Martins See gemacht wurde und er sich,
als er ein paar Bilder von Wallern in Platikwannen ins AB rein setzte,rechtfertigen durfte,ob er diese auch "sinnvoll" verwendete.
Ich meine das auch Schweinefutter,eine sinnvolle Verwendung sein kann,zumal es sich um solche Mengen von Wallern handelt!

                     Zitat von *Martin Obelt* 

 
_Dieses Jahr wurden in dem 17 ha Gewässer schon mehr als 30 Waller  > 1m gefangen... und unzählige kleine *******r und dann kommen  solche Leute und behaupten wir hätten einen "geringen Wallerbestand"....  da kann ich nur sehr laut lachen!!!_



Bei uns wurden früher Schleien bis 10 Pfd.! gefangen und dass ist gerade mal 15 Jahre her.Heute gehört die Schleie bei uns zu den Ausnahmefischen.Aber sicher ist die Waller werden sich auch an anderen größeren Happen gütlich tun,so ist nun zu beobachten,dass es kaum noch wirklich große Rotfedern gibt.
Die kamen nämlich früher auch reichlich vor und man konnte abends im 
flachen Wasser immer mal so an die zehn von 300 bis 500gr. fangen.
Heute habe ich schon richtige Probleme Köderfische in Wallerformat
zu kriegen,so das ich zuletzt schon Barsche von 25cm des Nachst schwimmen lassen mußte!
An meinem See ist jedenfalls nur ein toter Waller ein guter Waller!
Übrigends haben wir schon Jahre lang ein Entnahmegebot,was aber diverse Kollegen leider nicht daran hindert, die immer wieder zu releasen.
In meinem Verein scheißt man sich nicht gerne gegenseitig an(und ich halte davon auch nichts), dieses wäre wahrscheinlich der einzige Weg,dass dauernde releasen zumindest einzudämmen!

Taxidermist


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wer sagt eigentlich das die Waller daran schuld sind das keine Schleien mehr gefangen werden? Ich kenne zwei Weiher in denen jedes Jahr Schleien gesetzt werden und wo definitiv keine Waller drin sind (außer die haben sich vor meinem Echolot versteckt, waren während meiner Tauchgänge grad in Urlaub oder haben in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie bei einem Angler angebissen) und wo so gut wie keine Schleien gefangen werden. Und mit "so gut wie keine" meine ich Stückzahlen von max. 5 pro Jahr.
Oder hier an der Donau. Gut.. hier werden keine Schleien gesetzt, aber in den letzten 5 Jahren ist in meinem Gewässerabschnitt keine einzige gefangen worden obwohl man die in meiner Kindheit eigentlich immer fangen konnte. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist, wieso man die großen Welse nicht gezielt befischt? Mal einen "Wallercup" ausrichten (bei Saarwaller, Wallerforum, .. finden sich garantiert genügend Leute die da mitmachen) und die dort kostenlos gezielt auf Wels fischen lassen; unter der Bedingung das jeder gefangene Wels entnommen werden muss versteht sich.


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Natürliche Fließgewässer wie die Oder verändern sich jedes Jahr mit den kommenden und gehenden Hochwassern. Dadurch schwankt auch die Zahl der vorkommenden Raubfische, da sich nun mal die Lebensbedingungen für die einzelnen Arten ständig ändern. Generell ist das, was Kaulbarschspezi schreibt schon richtig. Barsch und Hecht sind tendenziell viel stärker vertreten als der Zander. Der Wels lebt wie schon geschrieben seit Hunderten von Jahren in der Oder. Trotz seiner starken Reproduktion (viele Kleinwelse beim Aalangeln) ist die Artenvielfalt seit all diesen Jahren erhalten geblieben, nichts wurde "weg gefressen".

Wir haben hier auch sehr viel Kleingewässer (zwischen 0,7 ha und ~ 9 ha) in denen sich seit mehreren Jahrzehnten Welse befinden. Auch hier reproduzieren sie sich sehr stark und es sind auch richtige Kapitale Brocken (ü 2 Meter) dabei. Dennoch gibt es hier weiterhin Karpfen, Schleien, Hechte und Barsche usw. Natürlich muss ich mir (Gewässerwart) oft die "Heulerein" anderen Angler bezüglich des Welses anhören. Man fängt keine Karpfen mehr, der Aal wir komplett weg gefressen, die Schleien sind plötzlich weg usw. und an allem ist der "Schwarze" schuld. 

Nun bin ich fast täglich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, zumeist auch mit der Wathose und was soll ich sagen. Regelmäßig schwimmen mir die schönsten Schleien und andere urige Moosrücken fast durch die Beine, ich kann in den klaren Gewässern Fische beobachten, die angeblich schon längst nicht mehr da sind (weil sie beißen ja nicht mehr). Wenn ich in meiner Funktion als Gewässerwart Netze stelle, oder Bestandsaufnahmen mit dem E-Gerät durchgeführt werden, kommen Fische zum Vorschein, die selbst mich regelmäßig in pures Erstaunen versetzen. Welse sind jedoch nur recht selten dabei, was nicht weiter verwunderlich ist. Er ist nun mal KEINE "rastlose Fressmaschine" der jede Nacht das Gewässer durchstreift und sich mehrpfündige Fische hinter die Kiemen ballert. Oft liegt er einfach nur Ewigkeiten rum, da kann man Netze stellen wie man will.

Ich frage mich auch immer wieder, was die Natur wohl "damals" gemacht hat, als es uns ach so Weise Menschlein noch nicht gab auf diesem Planeten. Fakt ist doch mal eins, die Natur rottet nicht so ohne weiteres Arten einfach so aus, die weiß von ganz alleine, sich selbst zu regulieren. Wenn hier schon Wörter wie "Plage" fallen, so fällt mir zunächst eine ganz andere wirkliche Plage "aus Sicht" unseres Planeten ein und diese Plage wird vermutlich weit schneller verschwunden sein, als der böse Schwarze, der Karpfen, der Hecht, die Schleie, der Zander.....


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wenn hier jemand wirklich so ein super Wallergewässer hat und den ein oder anderen Wels los werden will, meldet Euch doch mal per PM. Ich komme gern mal ein Wochenende vorbei, versuche mal einen zu fangen und bin sogar bereit den mit zu nehmen.

Ich würde unheimlich gern mal einen deutschen Waller fangen und auch Essen, da ich bisher noch nie in den Genuss gekommen bin einen deutschen Waller zu fangen geschweige denn mal einen Waller zu essen. angeblich soll das Fleisch ja ähnlich wie Aal bzw. noch besser als Aal schmecken.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das die Waller daran schuld sind das keine Schleien mehr gefangen werden? Ich kenne zwei Weiher in denen jedes Jahr Schleien gesetzt werden und wo definitiv keine Waller drin sind (außer die haben sich vor meinem Echolot versteckt, waren während meiner Tauchgänge grad in Urlaub oder haben in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie bei einem Angler angebissen) und wo so gut wie keine Schleien gefangen werden. Und mit "so gut wie keine" meine ich Stückzahlen von max. 5 pro Jahr.
> Oder hier an der Donau. Gut.. hier werden keine Schleien gesetzt, aber in den letzten 5 Jahren ist in meinem Gewässerabschnitt keine einzige gefangen worden obwohl man die in meiner Kindheit eigentlich immer fangen konnte. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist, wieso man die großen Welse nicht gezielt befischt? Mal einen "Wallercup" ausrichten (bei Saarwaller, Wallerforum, .. finden sich garantiert genügend Leute die da mitmachen) und die dort kostenlos gezielt auf Wels fischen lassen; unter der Bedingung das jeder gefangene Wels entnommen werden muss versteht sich.



Unsere seit Jahren geführten Fanglisten sagen,dass keine/kaum noch Schleien gefangen werden!
Zum Wallercup bleib nur zu sagen,die Idee wurde Vereinsintern schon angegangen,leider mit wenig Erfolg.
Einer der Gründe für den Misserfolg war wohl auch,dass sobald die Jungs zusammen saßen,jeder brav mit toten Köfis
geangelt hat,obwohl dies jeder für sich alleine anders macht!
Gruppenzwang nennt man das wohl.
Da geht dann gar nichts,dies ist auch einer der Gründe,warum
ich schon lange mit lebenden Köfis auf Waller gehe,dass fuktioniert deutlich besser!
Die Publikation z.B. in einem Wallerforum ist von den Mitgliedern nicht erwünscht,da es ähnliches schon mit Karpfen
(58 Pfd.) gegeben hat und seitdem der See von den Boiliefritzen belagert wurde.So langsam hat sich dies in den letzten Jahren wieder normalisiert.
Ich bin zwar dafür,aber die haben Angst von den Wallerhuntern genauso überannt zu werden,die sicher nicht nur zum einmaligen "Bekämpfen" anrücken, sondern  ja bekanntlich die weiterverbreiteten Releaser mitziehen!

Taxidermist

@SchwalmAngler,ich schicke dir demnächst mal ne PN,geht im Moment leider nicht,da ich erst mal meinen Postkasten bereinigen muß:


----------



## chivas (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

auch wenn karpfen unbestritten z.b. schleien verdrängen... (mit dem aal werden sie das wohl kaum tun?) - so gibt es doch auch recht klare hinweise darauf, dass auch der wels zumindest dazu beitragen kann...

wir haben hier in leipzig ein recht überschaubares gewässer, das schon immer stark mit karpfen :/ besetzt wurde.
seitdem dort aber 3 große welse eingesetzt wurden, gibt es einfach keine schleienfangmeldung mehr - vor den welsen wurden dort regelmäßig schöne exemplare gefangen. auch die zander- und aalfänge haben seitdem rapide abgenommen.

ich war im april an einem geschlossenen altarm angeln, in dem auch vor einigen jahren eine handvoll welse aufgetaucht sind (wahrscheinlich durch die flut 2002). die ansässigen angler berichten, dass sie seit 4-5 jahren auch kaum schleien fangen.
ich selbst habe dort einen recht flachen teil befischt, nach sehr ominösen berichten würden die waller dort wohl nicht reinschwimmen (was ich nun aber nicht glaube...).
jedenfalls habe ich dort zusammen mit einem kollegen 3 schleien und 2 oder 3 große karauschen gefangen (alle fische ü40). ALLE wiesen ganz eindeutige bißwunden vom waller auf.

der wels kann aber nun wirklich nichts dafür... die besatzmaßnahmen (bei uns im übrigen vom göttergleichen dav organisiert) sind aber teilweise wirklich pervers... ob refos, karpfen oder waller - die negativen auswirkungen sind oftmals deutlich sichtbar und vor allem ist es in den meisten fällen völlig nutzlos oder sogar schädlich verbranntes geld #q


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Wallerfreak1 schrieb:


> er verhindert sogar das das Gewässer verbuttert.



Ja, das ist schon ein Riesenproblem mit dem Verbuttern. Da hilft eigentlich nur reines Pflanzenöl. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bleizange (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



chivas schrieb:


> auch wenn karpfen unbestritten z.b. schleien verdrängen... (mit dem aal werden sie das wohl kaum tun?) - so gibt es doch auch recht klare hinweise darauf, dass auch der wels zumindest dazu beitragen kann...
> 
> wir haben hier in leipzig ein recht überschaubares gewässer, das schon immer stark mit karpfen :/ besetzt wurde.
> seitdem dort aber 3 große welse eingesetzt wurden, gibt es einfach keine schleienfangmeldung mehr - vor den welsen wurden dort regelmäßig schöne exemplare gefangen. auch die zander- und aalfänge haben seitdem rapide abgenommen.
> ...


 

Und wenn man abends zum Beispiel in der Elster auf Aal gehen will, dann beißen fast nur noch kleine Welse statt Schlängler.


----------



## chivas (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Und wenn man abends zum Beispiel in der Elster auf Aal gehen will, dann beißen fast nur noch kleine Welse statt Schlängler.



schon, aber -zumindest nach meiner ansicht- haben die dort ausreichend futter und führen zu keiner verdrängung - ka...

in den geschlossenen gewässern sieht das aber völlig anders aus.

btw: ich war erst einmal an der elster angeln -.- willst mich nicht mal mitnehmen? ^^


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Fanglisten.. gibt es irgendjemand der die Teile wahrheitsgemäß ausfüllt? Außer die gleich auftretenden "Hier!"-Schreier?
Den Rest halte ich für Ausreden. Wenn ein Gewässer wirklich so "welsverseucht" ist, wieso sollte dann nicht für Gastangler erlaubt werden vom Boot zu fischen wenn sie gezielt auf Wels gehen? Und dem, das Welse standorttreu und nur an einer Stelle zu fangen sind, kann ich nach mehreren Jahren gezielter Welsangelei definitiv widersprechen. Sorry, aber was soll das? Hört auf zu jammern weil ihr soviel Waller habt oder unternehmt was dagegen. Ich stelle jetzt mal dreist die Behauptung auf das ich mit toten Ködern mind. genauso viel Waller fange wie jemand mit lebenden Köderfischen. Weil einfach anködern, auswerfen und warten ist mehr als ein Glücksspiel (egal ob der Köderfisch noch lebt oder nicht).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Daserge schrieb:


> alle reden immer davon, dass der Wels nicht in unsere Gewässer gehört. Ich finde das sehr scheinheilig. Was ist den mit Karpfen, Regebogenforellen und Co.
> 
> Was ist mit denen?
> 
> ...




Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen etc vermehren sich bei uns nicht oder nur in Ausnahmefällen - das ist der gravierende Unterschied. Wenn Du sie nicht fängst ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Viecher tot sind.

Beim Wels explodiert der Bestand und Du hast keine Chance mehr einzugreifen...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen etc vermehren sich bei uns nicht oder nur in Ausnahmefällen - das ist der gravierende Unterschied.



Das zeigt dann allerdings eindeutig, das die Fische nicht in das Gewässer gehören weil die Bedingungen für einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand nicht vorhanden sind.

Davon ab sollte jedem Angler klar sein, das die aus Südamerika stammende Regenbogenforelle sowieso nicht in ein Gewässer in Deutschland gehört.

Wenn ein Gewässerbesitzer/Pächter diese Fische trotz allem mit aller Gewalt in einem Gewässer in dem eine Fischart natürlicherweise nie vorkommen würde haben will, geht dies nur über Besatz...

Das interessante dabei:

Wels --> vermehrt sich = Das Gewässer bietet die Bedingung die diese Fischart braucht.

Karpfen --> vermehrt sich nicht = Das Gewässer bietet nicht die Bedingung die diese Fischart braucht.

Regenbogenforelle --> vermehrt sich nicht = Das Gewässer bietet nicht die Bedingung die diese Fischart braucht.

Und ... was sagt uns das?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Das interessante dabei:
> 
> Wels --> vermehrt sich = Das Gewässer bietet die Bedingung die diese Fischart braucht.
> 
> ...



Nix? #c

Nur weil es hier eine Nische gibt die einer Art optimale Bedingungn bietet ist das noch lange kein Grund sie auszusetzen, oder? Waschbären fühlen sich bei uns auch wohl, denkst Du die gehören hier her? Kaninchen auf Australien? Katzen in Neuseeland? Ziegen auf Galapagos?

Die vermehren sich alle wie die Hölle, aber das heißt nicht das diese Arten da irgendwas zu suchen haben! #q

Die beschriebenen Arten sind in der jeweiligen Gegend ein enormes Problem, verursacht durch dumme Menschen. Ähnlich kann es bei uns mit der Schwarzmeergrundel und dem Wels auch werden.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich meinte das jetzt eher auf Fischarten bezogen die ursprünglich hier in Deutschland beheimatet sind.

Wobei die Regenbogenforelle eigentlich ja auch nicht gehört. Diese hat mittlerweile ja nun auch schon viele heimische Gewässer verseucht was in den 90er Jahren ja sogar fast zum Aussterben der Bachforelle geführt hat.

Komischerweise hört man darüber niemanden klagen ...


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> AFAIK stammt die Regenbogenforelle aus Nordamerika und viele Angler finden, dass sie besetzt werden sollte. Schließlich ist sie - fangreif besetzt - meist leichter zu fangen als Bachforellen, die als Setzlinge eingesetzt wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dies ist trotzdem noch lange kein grund diese zu besetzen.
und in eineigen bl ist dies zu recht auch nicht erlaubt.

antonio


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon können sich auch Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen in passenden Gewässern in Deutschland vermehren.



Das sie es teilweise versuchen ist bekannt, allerdings kommt da ja wohl kaum Brut durch, oder wenn dann nur in sehr wenigen Gewässern. Gerade für Karpfen hört man das zwar häufig, allerdings scheinen da ja fast alle Eier abzusterben, bzw dann spätestens die ganz junge Brut...  #c


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du recht. Nur wird der Besatz dennoch - meist wegen der Forderung von Vereinsmitgliedern - durchgeführt. Vielen Anglern ist vieles egal solange sie die gewünschten Fische fangen können. Das ist auch mit verantwortlich für die Probleme, die an manchen Gewässern mit dem Wels auftreten. Mittelbar ist es auch für das schlechte Image des Welses verantwortlich.



so ist es, und deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum einige, son aufriß machen.
es gibt eben gewässer die sind für bestimmte arten nicht geeignet und die gehören da auch nicht hin.
und wer diese arten angeln will, der sollte dahin gehen, wo sie natürlicherweise vorkommen.
wenn dies so weiter geht hat dann irgendwann jeder seinen eigenen zoo oder wie.

antonio


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du recht. Nur wird der Besatz dennoch - meist wegen der Forderung von Vereinsmitgliedern - durchgeführt. Vielen Anglern ist vieles egal solange sie die gewünschten Fische fangen können. Das ist auch mit verantwortlich für die Probleme, die an manchen Gewässern mit dem Wels auftreten. Mittelbar ist es auch für das schlechte Image des Welses verantwortlich.



So sieht das nämlich aus.
Der Mensch ist für die ganze Miesere verantwortlich und nicht der Wels. Und wenn jemand meint sich eine Suppe einbrocken zu müssen, dann muss er sie auch auslöffeln und darf nicht darum heulen wenn etwas eintritt was von vorn herein schon Sonnenklar war.


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> So sieht das nämlich aus.
> Der Mensch ist für die ganze Miesere verantwortlich und nicht der Wels. Und wenn jemand meint sich eine Suppe einbrocken zu müssen, dann muss er sie auch auslöffeln und darf nicht darum heulen wenn etwas eintritt was von vorn herein schon Sonnenklar war.



hat auch nie einer behauptet , daß der wels schuld ist.
nur wenn einige wenige(oder auch ein paar mehr) die suppe einbrocken warum soll die mehrheit dagegen nichts unternehmen.

antonio


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Viel schlimmer finde ich ja noch, das die Gesetze (wieder besserem Wissen) so gemacht werden, das denjenigen die teilweise solche Hirnrissigen Entscheidungen treffen und Besatz von Fischarten tätigen die eindeutig nicht in ein Gewässer gehören, suggeriert wird sie würden alles richtig machen.

So darf beispielsweise in Hessen neuerdings die Regenbogenforelle und der Bachsaibling wieder in Fliessgewässer eingesetzt werden. Und nun dürfen wir drei mal raten was in einigen Jahren mit mühevoll wieder aufgebauten Beständen der Bachforelle passieren wird ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> So darf beispielsweise in Hessen neuerdings die Regenbogenforelle und der Bachsaibling wieder in Fliessgewässer eingesetzt werden. Und nun dürfen wir drei mal raten was in einigen Jahren mit mühevoll wieder aufgebauten Beständen der Bachforelle passieren wird ...




Vielleicht aus der Erkenntnis heraus, dass die angestammten Bachforellenpopulationen, und damit die Vielfalt geografischer Rassen, in fast allen Gewässern eh´verschwunden sind. Und zwar unwiederbringlich. Was heute zumeist in unseren Bächen schwimmt und rotgetupft ist, sind fast immer Besatzfische von Gottweißwoher. Da ist es fast schon wurscht ob Bach- oder Regenbogen. 

Naja, fast. Trotzdem sollte man auf Refos verzichten.


----------



## Peter51 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Refos



AuBacke, wat bin ich schwer von Begriff.....wattndattn Ralle?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

*Re*genbogen*fo*rellen*s*


----------



## Bleizange (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Hier herrschen auch komische Gesetze. Schafft es eine nicht heimische Tierart 7 Jahre ohne fremde Hilfe in Deutschland zu überleben, so ist diese nach 7 Jahren als heimisch zu bezeichnen. Dies erklärte mal einer im TV am Beispiel von Nandus in MeckPomm oder Brandenburg.


----------



## Peter51 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> *Re*genbogen*fo*rellen*s*



Aha, Danke. Hab ich dann mal sofort im Glossar beigefügt |rolleyes


----------



## Pikebite (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

In den 80ern, als der Wels noch selten war in Deutschland und man ins Donau-Delta, wenigstens aber an die Naab oder den Regen fahren musste, um mal einen zu fangen, da hat alles von mehr guten Wels-Gewässern in Deutschland geträumt. "Wenn die Wasserqualität mal besser ist, wenn dies, wenn jenes...dann haben wir endlich unsere Waller!" So oder so ähnlich ging das damals. Nun sind die Waller da und viele wären sie gerne wieder los |kopfkrat

Deshalb: Sei vorsichtig mit dem, was du dir wünschst, denn es könnte in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## archie01 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Pikebite schrieb:


> In den 80ern, als der Wels noch selten war in Deutschland und man ins Donau-Delta, wenigstens aber an die Naab oder den Regen fahren musste, um mal einen zu fangen, da hat alles von mehr guten Wels-Gewässern in Deutschland geträumt. "Wenn die Wasserqualität mal besser ist, wenn dies, wenn jenes...dann haben wir endlich unsere Waller!" So oder so ähnlich ging das damals. Nun sind die Waller da und viele wären sie gerne wieder los |kopfkrat




Hallo
So ist es , leider sind hier die Welshasser im Forum sehr stark vertreten , deren Argumente sind ebenso scheinheilig , wie die anderer Interessensgruppen. 
Tip - findet euch einfach damit ab , das der Wels in naher Zukunft in so ziemlich allen Gewässern vertreten sein wird.:m

Gruß
Archie

PS Ein guter Schleienbestand in einem mit Welsen besetzten Gewässer ist keineswegs ausgeschlossen , das zeigt unser örtlicher 1ha Weiher , der gerade in diesem Jahr wieder zahlreiche , auch kapitale Schleien hergegeben hat....
Und die sind Altbestand , da unser Verein dank der "Betonköppe" im Vorstand seit einigen Jahren nichts mehr besetzt hat , da die Waller ja eh alles wegfressen.....


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Zitat archie01:

Hallo
So ist es , leider sind hier die Welshasser im Forum sehr stark  vertreten , deren Argumente sind ebenso scheinheilig , wie die anderer  Interessensgruppen. 
Tip - findet euch einfach damit ab , das der Wels in naher Zukunft in so ziemlich allen Gewässern vertreten sein wird

Also ich möchte eigentlich nicht als Welshasser gesehen werden, oder auch so bezeichnet werden (bin ich nämlich nicht),genau wie viele hier!
 Momentan erstaunlich viele hier im aktuellen Thread, welche diesem Fisch und seiner Verbreitung,äußerst kritisch gegenüber stehen.
Das zweite von dir gelieferte Stichwort ist Interessengruppe!
Ich weiß nicht ob so etwas wie eine *Problemwaller Interessengruppe* hier im AB schon exestiert,wenn nicht,denke ich über die Gründung einer solchen nach,um vielleicht auf diese Art,etwas gegen den herschenden
Trend zum Waller zu tun.
Selbst wenn es den Anschein,speziell in diesem Thread hier macht,dass die Wallerkritischen Geister in der Mehrheit sind,so halte ich die schweigende Mehrheit der Pro Wallerfreunde für weitaus größer !
Am liebsten wäre mir nicht nur einen reinen Laberclub mit geistigen Ergüssen zu füllen, sondern weitergehend Aktionen jedwelcher Art.
Z.b. gemeinsames Kampfangeln an Problemgewässern der Member dieses Clubs.
Oder auch politisches Wirken,wie Pedition für lebenden Köfi,speziell auf Waller, damit geht es nämlich eindeutig besser, diese auch mit der Rute zu bekämpfen,als mit leblos Köfi.
Letzters sind nur so Ideen von mir,dürfen gerne noch erweitert werden!
Also wie schon gesagt,ich denke über so was nach und wer Interesse an einer solchen Aktivistengruppe hat, darf sich ruhig mal per PN melden,aber bitte erst ab morgen.
(da ich noch meinen Posteingang bereinigen muss)

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ne Martin,manchmal hab ich doch gute Ideen! 
Es würde mich auch freuen von dir ne PN zu erhalten,da ich schon in einigen Threads gesehen habe, dass wir oftmals auf einer Linie sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@Kaulbarschspezi,Auf den Namen des Kindes (Problemwaller) bin ich keinesfalls festgelegt,weil aus dieser überzogenen Sicht ist der vielleicht nicht optimal!
Ich bin offen für Vorschläge.
Du bist übrigens auch herzlich eingeladen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Zusser (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Da so ein Waller ja auch recht groß ist, wäre er doch auch ein perfektes Ziel fürs Bowfishing!

Vieleicht kann man bei örtlichen Bogensportvereinen Unterstützung bekommen?
Um das Zielen zu erleichtern, wäre es vielleicht nützlich, die Biester mit Glasaalen anzufüttern (Glasaal = durchsichtig!), in die jeweils ein paar besonders leuchtstarke Knicklichter gesteckt wurden!

Noch ein Vorschlag: Da Welse besonders gerne Aale fressen, könnte man die Wallerverseuchten Gewässer auch mit Zitteraalen besetzten. Die würden, einmal im Wallermaul eingesogen, Stromstöße abgeben.
Sie wären in diesem Moment nahe dem kleinen Wallerhirn, so dass die Stromstöße eine maximale Wirkung erziehlen könnten!

Mit etwas Kreativität kann man die Wallerfrage also durchaus lösen!

[Mist, ich kann die Ironietags schon wieder nicht finden, meine Tastatur muss endgültig kaputt sein]

Ab Besten wäre es aber wohl, einfach die unsäglichen 'schwarzen' Besatzaktionen gewisser Angler einzustellen...
Zumindest geschlossene Gewässer blieben so verschont.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@Zusser,und damit bist du auch gerne dabei:


Ab Besten wäre es aber wohl, einfach die unsäglichen 'schwarzen' Besatzaktionen gewisser Angler einzustellen...
Zumindest geschlossene Gewässer blieben so verschont.

Ich werde aber nun nicht jeden einzeln bitten,alle anderen
bitte per PN!

So genug OT,zurück zum Image des Wallers.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Zitat Kaulbarschspezi:

Wie gesagt an der Oder gehört der Waller seit ehedem zum Arteninventar

Um die, oder die in den Rhein eingewanderten geht es nicht, sondern die,
welche gewissenlos in völlig unpassende Gewässer,Baggerseen,Teiche,
kleine Bäche/Flüßchen besetzt wurden, oder noch werden!
Ich denke in großen Strömen,oder auch großen Talsperren oder Seen,hat
der Waller durchaus seine Lebensberechtigung und mag dort noch seinen
Platz finden (so wie er diesen,z.B. in der Oder,schon lange hat).

Zitat Kaulbarschspezi:

Kurzum, ich bin da eher ein Mitleser denn ein Inputgeber.

Schade!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wenn nur das Wort Wels fällt werden im Board schon einige die Messer wetzen und für die gnadenlose Ausrottung stimmen, da der Wels ihren Fang schmälern.
Sieht man diese Angler genauer an, stellt man zwei Sache oft fest:
Deren Zielfische gehören nicht in die normale Fischfauna des Gewässers .
Die Gerätewahl/Angelmethoden sind recht grob, Fangerfolge dementsprechend gering-da diese Angler aber keine Fehler machen, muss ein Schuldiger her und Welse beschuldigen ist recht einfach.

Die Behauptungen der Fressmengen beruhen oft auf den Gedankengang, das grosse Lebewesen auch grosse mengen fressen müssen (dicke Menschen essen schliesslich auch täglich einen Supermarkt leer), dabei wird Vergessen das Welse Wechselwarme Tiere sind, also keine Energie für die Körperwärme benötigen.
Der Wels frisst nicht nur Fisch (warum ist sonnst der Tauwurm ein super Köder?), andererseits fressen "Friedfisch" eine beachtliche Menge Fisch.
Die einzige Fischart die der Wels bedrohlich dezimiert ist der Katzenwels und das dürfte nicht als Nachteil angesehen werden.


----------



## erT (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ist es nicht auch möglich, dass das Vorhandensein von Welsen andere Fische, wie z.B. genannte Schleien vorsichtiger macht?
Wenn der 'schwächere' Fisch ja nun mit dem Wels leben lernen MUSS, reduziert er evtl. seine ausgiebigen Nahrungswanderungen und andere Gewohnheiten. Die 'Schleienstraße' kommt ja nun auch nicht von ungefähr. Das würde in meinen Augen auch einen Rückgang der Fangmeldungen erklären. 
 !- Ohne damit den Wels in irgendeiner Form in irgendein Licht zu rücken. Ich spreche als Welsunerfahrener! -!

Des Weiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Wels Hand in Hand mit den wärmeren Sommern (ist es wirklich so?) und anderen, vllt ihm entgegenkommenden Änderungen, nicht auch ohne den Besatz den Weg in die nördlicheren Breiten gefunden hätte? Andere Fische schaffen das schließlich auch!
Vielleicht nicht so stark und auch nicht so schnell, aber das ist ja nun auch nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Wenn ich mal versuche einige Jahrhunderte zurück zu blicken...
...ist es nicht vielleicht möglich, dass in einer wärmeren Zeit der Wels schonmal Einzug in unsere Gewässer gehalten hat...dieses daraufhin damit zu leben gelernt hat, genau wie es sich anschließend auf 'Waller-freie-Zeiten' eingestellt hat?
Damals hat es niemand mitbekommen, oder niemanden hat es interessiert. Heute stellen wir evtl. in ein paar Jahren fest, dass auch ein Zander oder die o.g. Schleie sich drauf einstellen konnte.

...wie gesagt. Alles nur Überlegungen!?


----------



## mlkzander (1. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

der wels ist ein allesfresser..............
jedoch geht er mit seinen nahrungsquellen nachhaltig um
die anzahl der welse in einem gewässer regelt sich selbst
so wie die natur bislang alles geregelt hat, im übrigen
bin ich auch der meinung, dass es den wels noch geben
wird, wenn wir schon alle verschwunden sind

wir handeln eben nicht nachhaltig, wir behaupten es nur.......


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Mensch Leute,
es ist mir ein wenig zu mühselig alle Posts zu lesen aber meinen Senf will ich euch nicht vorenthalten ;P (Auch wenn bestimmt schon jemand Ähnliches geschrieben hat)

Ich denke, dass jeder Fisch im falschen Gewässer ein Schädling sein *kann*. Da ists egal, ob nun der Karpfen in jede pfütze gesetzt wird, oder Hechte in schöne Salmonidengewässer oder Rebos in den urtümlichen Bachlauf, Schwarzbarsche und Sonnenbarsche in heimische Seen oder die Grundeln in den Rhein. Da man das leider aber erst sieht wenns zu spät ist, sollte man eben aufpassen, dass sowas nicht passiert.

Natürlich ist der Wels in manchen Gesässern nicht heimisch und verschiebt die Artenabundanz teilweise sogar gewaltig. Ich versteh nicht, warum man sich wegen solchen Sachen in die Haare kriegen kann. In manche Gewässer gehört der Wels eben nicht und in andere Gewässer gehört er schon :m 
Man kann eben (wie bei eigentlich allem) nichts pauschalisieren. Nun bleibt die Frage, ob man den Erhalt eines Systems über den einzelner Individuen stellt, und da denke ich sind wir uns doch auch einig, oder? Auch wenn manch einer nur auf eine Fischart angelt ist es doch wesentlich reizvoller in verschieden Seen auch unterschiedliche Artenvorkommen zu haben! So ne einheitliche Monokultur-Bewirtschaftung aller Binnengewässer würde doch eigentlich niemandem zusprechen...

#h


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



mlkzander schrieb:


> der wels ist ein allesfresser..............
> jedoch geht er mit seinen nahrungsquellen nachhaltig um
> die anzahl der welse in einem gewässer regelt sich selbst
> so wie die natur bislang alles geregelt hat, im übrigen
> ...




    Hallo,


Gut, das die Natur alles regelt!

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen wegen des Kormorans gemacht.

Aber das wird sich dann ja bald von alleine lösen. 

Im Ernst, es stimmt schon, dass die Natur das regelt, aber dann muss man sie auch lassen.

Der Vergleich Kormoran -Wels ist dabei nicht abwegig.
Beide Arten werden fast nur durch ihre Beute limitiert.
  Beide Arten haben kaum natürliche Feinde
  Beide Arten sind in/an Gewässern, die sie nicht natürlich besiedelt hatten
  Einen Unterschied gibt es aber. Den Kormoran kann man nicht angeln.
  In bestimmten Gewässern ist aber die Folge die gleiche, Fischbestände, die sich irgendwann auf niedrigem Niveau stabilisieren.
  Bevor es zu Einbrüchen im Bestand beider Räuber kommt, muss zwingend der Bestand an Futterfischen einbrechen.

  Das wäre Natur. 
  Das passiert aber nicht.
  Die Pächter sorgen durch Besatz dafür, dass dieser Punkt nie erreicht wird. 
  Deswegen ist der Spruch, die Natur regle das, Nachgeplappere von Binsenweisheiten ohne zu verstehen, dass man dann der Natur alles überlassen muss. 
  Tut man das nicht, findet die Anpassung der Welsbestände nicht auf natürlichem Wege statt.
  Wenn du das Ende aller Besatzmaßnahmen in deinem Verein durchgesetzt hast, kann die Natur mit ihrer Arbeit beginnen. 
  Solltest du aber wider Erwarten mit deinem Vorstoß scheitern, wird der Bestand an Beutefischen nie so gering, dass der Welsbestand abnimmt.
  Wieder eine Parallele zum Kormoran.  Hier wird sehr schön vorgeführt, was passiert, wenn ich die Beutefischbestände immer wieder durch Besatz auffülle. Der Bestand der Beutefische bleibt über sehr lange Zeit auf sehr niedrigem Niveau und der Räuberbestand stagniert irgendwann auf sehr hohem Niveau. 

  Er ist im Übrigen schon ein wenig pervers, Waller in ein Gewässer zu schütten und dann zu rufen, die Natur wars.  Ohne menschliche Hilfe säße der Waller noch immer in der Brassenregion großer Ströme und nicht in jedem Baggerloch. In seiner alten Heimat hat er die biologische Funktion die massenhaften Weißfischbestände in großen Gewässern zu dezimieren.
  Letztlich geht es vielen darum den Waller als Angelfisch zu nutzen, das ist legitim, es gibt aber dort eine Grenze, wo das Gewässer und die Bestände anderer Arten darunter leiden.
  Dann werden Argumente gesucht, wie harmlos der Fisch ist. Es hat ja Gründe, wenn jetzt überall die Masse und Schonzeiten wegfallen. Aber vermutlich sind die Fischereibiologen, die das vorschlagen auch nur verblendete Welshasser. 

  SneepA


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Interessante Diskussion.

Wer würde nicht gerne als Angler mal einen 2 - Meter - Fisch fangen?

Noch dazu quasi vor der Haustür, statt wie vor 20 Jahren dazu zum BigGame - Angeln fahren zu müssen?

Das gleiche gilt für den Karpfen:
Als Allesfresser, der leicht an Futter zu gewöhnen ist, ist er eben recht einfach auch in größeren Größen zu fangen, also attraktiver Angelfisch.

Da kommen weder die paar Pfund schweren Karauschen oder Schleien mit, noch andere Weissfische..

Also wird gerne mal mit Karpfen oder Waller besetzt.

Da müssen wir uns als Angler aber an die Nase fassen.


Da in einem Gewässer durch Besatz zwar kaum was richtig gemacht werden kann (im Sinne sich selbst erhaltender Bestände), aber recht viel falsch:
Lief also auch viel falsch in den letzen Jahren...

Davor kann man die Augen verschliessen oder mal drüber nachdenken.

Ausgenommen kleinere Gewässer werden Angler kaum in der Lage sein, durch Entnahme die Zusammensetzung des vorhandenen Artenspektrums nachhaltig zu verändern - durch Besatz aber schon.

Gerade Entnahme führt ja erst dazu, dass es wieder Platz gibt für den Nachwuchs (sowohl im Sinne von "räumlichen" Platz (Standorte, wie bei Hechten) wie auch im Sinne von Futterplatz (dass es für den Nachwuchs auch genügend Futter gibt)..

Besetzt man jetzt Fische zusätzlich, nimmt das der natürlichen Vemehrung den Platz weg, also wird dadurch eher die Zusammensetzung der Arten im Gewässer geändert als durch Entnahme...

Auf der anderen Seite sind Neozoen durch die Globalisierung ein Riesenproblem heute...

Oder etwa doch nicht??

Natürlich kann man als Mensch(heit) davon träumen, die "Natur" in einen Zustand zu bringen, wie es in der "guten, alten Zeit" war. 

Nur wird das aus verschiedensten Gründen nie gelingen können..

Daher bezeichne ich auch viele Schützer und Wissenschaftler gerne mal als Evolutionsverhinderer.....

Denn wer versucht Zustände wie in Urzeiten wieder herzustellen, vergisst halt, dass sowohl von der Anzahl der Menschen und den daraus resultierenden Faktoren (Klimawandel, Neozoen) wie auch durch die ganz normale ständige Änderungen der Umwelteinflüsse sich eben sowohl Lebensräume wie daraus resultierend auch Änderungen in der Tierwelt ergeben..

Bei dem Wunsch nach "Herstellung der Natur wie zu Urzeiten" spielt in meinen Augen nicht die Natur die Hauptrolle (die regelt(e) das wie vor und wird das auch nach dem Menschen selber regeln), sondern der Wunsch nach dem Menschen angepasster Natur. 

Mit dem Unterschied, dass z. B. industrielle Landwirschaft verdammt wird, der Versuch von Gutmenschen die Natur so zu beeinflussen, dass sie wie "in guten, alten Zeiten" wiederhergestellt wird, jedoch als lobenswert angesehen wird.

Im Ergebnis ist beides das gleiche:
Der Mensch greift ein - und die Natur ändert sich nicht im von Menschen gewollten Sinne (dass diese Scheissnatur aber auch weder auf Wirtschaft noch auf Wissenschaft noch auf Gutmenschen hören will....)...

Und hier kriege ich nun auch wieder den Bogen zum Waller:
Jedes Gewässer kann eine bestimmte Menge Biomasse produzieren.

Durch jeden Besatz - also auch mit Wallern - wird das durch den Menschen beeinflusst.
Das ist aber per se weder positiv noch negativ. 
Denn der Natur isses nun mal wurscht, welche Art Biomasse da rumwuselt.
Das interessiert nur die Menschen, welche ihren Anteil davon haben wollen.

Und vielen sind da eben Karpfen oder Waller lieber als Karauschen oder Rapfen..

Statt also einen Bohay darum zuz machen, welche Fische ins Gewässer gehören, sollte man sich zuerst einmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob man überhaupt Fisch besetzen sollte (egal welcher Art).

Und wenn ja, bis zu welcher Gewässergröße das überhaupt sinnvoll sein kann und unter welchen Bedingungen.

Siehe z. B. auch den Sandozunfall am Rhein. 
Nach der Logik der Fischbesetzer hätten man wohl aber Tonnen Fisch einsetzen müssen, um wieder einen Bestand aufbauen zu können - und wie schnell füllte die Natur die entstandene Lücke nach dem Unfall auch ohne Besatz wieder auf??

Wenn der Waller wie bei uns am Neckar in großer Zahl auftritt, ist er inzwischen schlicht als im Artenspektrum angekommen anzusehen.

Da bei uns Entnahmepflicht herrscht, wird wohl auch kein Verein auf die Idee kommen, da noch Waller zu besetzen.

Und trotz (oder gerade wegen?) der Entnahmepflicht nimmt der Bestand ständig zu.

Muss ich jetzt darüber heulen, weil andere Arten durch eine neue verdrängt werden?

Oder muss ich mich anpassen und als Angler und dann eben auf die Arten fischen, die das auch problemlos zulassen?

Ich tue mir z. B. viel leichter damit, einem Waller (egal wie groß) auf den Kopf zu hauen, als einem der bei uns selten(er) gewordenen Hechte..

Oder als Fazit zum Thema passend:
Waller irgendwo zu besetzen ist schlichter Unfug (was für die meisten anderen Besatzmaßnahmen auch gilt).

Waller zu fangen und zu verwerten, wo es sie schon gibt, ist das normalste der Welt. Damit wird man weder den Wallerbestand dezimieren noch erhöhen..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@Sneep

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Seefliege (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

|wavey:

Einigen fehlt es hier einfach an Respekt vor der Natur. #d Sowohl den unbedarften Wallerbesetzern, als auch den vehementen Regulierern. #c Beiden Seiten unterstelle ich egoistische Interessen. Macht es doch einfach wie ehemals der bayerische Sprachkünstler und ballert die Problembären einfach weg ... #q Und dann noch die ganzen Vorschläge, wie das Problem der Überbevölkerung zu lösen wäre ... |peinlich


----------



## olaf70 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Eigentlich fehlt jetzt nur noch, daß der NABU den Wels zum "Fisch des Jahres 2011" ernennt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

In unserem Fließgewässer in Süddeutschland war der Wels schon immer heimisch, wenn er sich auch nicht regelmäßig erfolgreich fortpflanzte. Seit 15 Jahren gehen die Bestände aber gewaltig nach oben. Was hat sich nun in der Folge bezüglich der Artenzusammensetzung verändert? 

Man fängt hier kaum noch Schleien, vor 15 Jahren war dies aber auch nicht großartig anders, ist also schwer zu beurteilen. Ich frage mich nur, warum gerade Schleien zu den "Opferfischen" gehören sollen. Ich meine, Schleien halten sich im dicksten Pfanzengewirr auf, Waller nicht...,mir fehlt da der logische Zusammenhang.

Definitiv weniger werden dagegen Brassen und Güstern gefangen. War es früher die Regel, dass beim Aalangeln nachts ständig die Spitzen zuckten und man aufgrund der Wurmdiebe 50 Tauwürmer in 4 Stunden verfischte, so ist das heute nur noch sehr selten der Fall. 

Aale waren noch nie so toll hier, allerdings fängt man sie schon noch, bei Zandern genau dasselbe. Karpfen werden eh massenhaft gesetzt, sollte da der ein oder andere Satzi gefressen werden, gibts eh gleich Nachschub. Die Rotaugen-/ Barsch-/ Rotfedern- und sonstigen Bestände scheinen in etwa konstant geblieben zu sein.

Mein Fazit: In einem sehr naturbelassenen mittleren Fluss mit vielen Buchten, Unterständen, Teichrosenfeldern usw. ist der Wels kein Problem, sondern eher eine Bereicherung. Andere im Verein (die fressen alles leer!!!) sehen das anders, das sind allerdings eher diejenigen, die 2 mal im Jahr fischen gehen und nach Gründen suchen, wenn sie Schneider bleiben. Anderen Fischarten kommen ebenfalls stärker auf. Rapfen und Kaulbarsch fallen mir da ein. 

In regulierteren Gewässern mag der Wels zum Problemfisch werden, hier m.M.n. ist das (noch) nicht der Fall.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Einigen fehlt es hier einfach an Respekt vor der Natur. #d Sowohl den unbedarften Wallerbesetzern, als auch den vehementen Regulierern. #c Beiden Seiten unterstelle ich egoistische Interessen. Macht es doch einfach wie ehemals der bayerische Sprachkünstler und ballert die Problembären einfach weg ... #q Und dann noch die ganzen Vorschläge, wie das Problem der Überbevölkerung zu lösen wäre ... |peinlich



Zum Teil eine Ausage mit hohem Wahrheitsgehalt. 

Ich vermisse allerdings noch die Quintessenz. 
Was ist Deine Meinung/Idee/vorgeschlagene Vorgehens- oder Verhaltensweise ? 

Jeder soll machen was er will ? Keiner soll was machen ? oder irgendwas dazwischen ?


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wenn nur das Wort Wels fällt werden im Board schon einige die Messer wetzen und für die gnadenlose Ausrottung stimmen, da der Wels ihren Fang schmälern.
> Sieht man diese Angler genauer an, stellt man zwei Sache oft fest:
> Deren Zielfische gehören nicht in die normale Fischfauna des Gewässers .
> Die Gerätewahl/Angelmethoden sind recht grob, Fangerfolge dementsprechend gering-da diese Angler aber keine Fehler machen, muss ein Schuldiger her und Welse beschuldigen ist recht einfach.
> ...



Hallo,

Du hast hier im Forum reichlich gute Beiträge verfasst, dieser gehört aber nicht dazu.

Mach dir einmal den Spaß und ersetze das Word Wels in deinem Text durch das Word Kormoran. 

Das geht dann glatt als Artikel des BUND zu dem Thema durch.

Da ist alles drin.
-die Egoisten und Ignoranten, die ein Massaker planen
-der  Versuch zu belegen, das es keine nennenswerten Schäden gibt.
-es werden nur anglerisch uninteressante Fische gefressen.

Ich habe schon einmal dein Schwarz-Weiß -Denken in dieser Sache kritisiert. 
Wenn du hier denjenigen, die eine andere Meinung in dieser Sache vertreten Fangneid unterstellst und sie als inkompetente Angler darstellst, streifst du den Bereich der Lächerlichkeit. 

Wer hier ensthaft diskutierenn möchte, sollt sich solche "Analysen" sparen, das sollte nicht unser Niveau sein.

Was den Hunger von großen und kleinen Fischen angeht, so liege ich doch sicher nicht falsch, wenn ich sage, dass der große Fisch zumindest in der Vergangenheit mehr gefressen hat.

 Ein Fisch hat tatsächlich keinen "Wärmeverlust" wie ein Säugetier. Ein Großteil der Nahrung geht in den Aufbau des eigenen Körpers. Während andere Raubfische eine natürliche Endgröße haben, an der sie das Wachstum einstellen, gibt es das beim Waller nicht, er wächst bis zu seinem Tod.

Ein kapitaler Hecht, braucht hingegen nur noch Nahrung um die Körperfunktionen aufrecht zu erhalten.

Das ist nicht wirklich entscheidend,  man sollte es aber nicht  unterschlagen.

Für jedes Kilo Wels sind X Kilo Beutefische verbraucht worden.
Das ist bei allen Raubfischen ähnlich. 

Sicher fressen Welse auch Tauwürmer, diese muss der Angler aber zuerst ins Wasser werfen. Mir sind nur wenige Gewässer mit gutem natürlichem Tauwurmbestand bekannt. 

Sicher frisst ein Waller alles was er bekommen kann. Das ist aber in der Regel nun mal Fisch und Dackel und Tauwurm sind eher die Ausnahme.

Der Wels hat 2 Jagdmethoden.
Bei der ersten liegt es still am Grund und wartet bis die Beute zu ihm kommt, bei der zweiten Methode sucht er aktiv mit seinen Barteln die Wurzeln und Unterwasserpflanzen nach Beute ab. 
Er erbeutet also überwiegend Fische, die von ihrer Lebensweise dem entgegenkommen. 

Das dazu der Zwergwels gehört muss ich dir glauben, mit Sicherheit gehört aber die Schleie dazu, Diese ruht nachts in den Pflanzen und wird vom Waller dort "herausgepickt."

Die Aussage, der Wels schädige keine andere Fischart ist einfach unwahr. Wer das behauptet, hat es unterlassen sich zu informieren.
Es ist kein Zufall, das in NRW der Waller seit März kein Schonmaß mehr hat, das der Schleie aber angehoben wurde.

Der einzige Gedanken, dem ich zustimme, ist der mit der Schuldzuweisung an den  Waller. Hier machen es sich viele Vorstände  leicht und  der Waller ist schuld. 
Da muss man im Einzelfall genau hinschauen.

Der Waller ist es aber sicher nicht Schuld, er tut das, was  seine biologische Aufgabe ist; Fische fressen.

Schuld haben diejenigen, die ihn, teils illegal, in ungeeignete Gewässer einbringen.


SNeeP


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@sneep-gebe dir völlig Recht. Mein letzter 66 cm Wels, ich hatte nur einen kleinen Setzkescher bei in dem er dann landete, hat unter dem Stress 4 Fische von ungefär 10-15 cm ausgekotzt. Soweit ich weiß frißt der Wels am Tag 2 Drittel seines eigenen Körpergewichtes. Nicht umsonst gibt es kein Mindestmaß für Wels, zumal die Aalbestände bedrohlich abgenommen haben, was aber auch noch andere Ursachen hat.


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich bin mehr für Artenvielfalt im Gewässer als wie für Wels only!!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Uremma schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß frißt der Wels am Tag 2 Drittel seines eigenen Körpergewichtes.



|bigeyes||kopfkrat
Das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der einzige Gedanken, dem ich zustimme, ist der mit der Schuldzuweisung  an den  Waller. Hier machen es sich viele Vorstände  leicht und  der  Waller ist schuld.
> Da muss man im Einzelfall genau hinschauen.
> 
> Der Waller ist es aber sicher nicht Schuld, er tut das, was  seine biologische Aufgabe ist; Fische fressen.
> ...



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. 
Das betrifft aber sicherlich nicht nur den Waller. 

Wenn in einem Gewässer ein Problem in Bezug auf das Verschwinden von bestimmten Fischarten besteht ist der "Otto-Normal-Angler" schnell dabei zu behaupten das der Waller schuld ist. Da es sich beim Waller jedoch um einen großen Fisch handelt ist von  vielen Anglern schnell die Aussage getroffen das der Wels an allem  Schuld ist und komplette Gewässer leer frist.

Das manchmal aber ein wenig mehr dazu gehört als nur eine bestimmte Fischart die sich schnell vermehrt und zudem noch andere Fisch frisst sehen viele nicht. 

Man muss auch mal daran denken das sich in vielen Gewässern einfach die Bedingungen geändert haben und viele Fische mit diesen geänderten Bedingungen einfach nicht mehr klar kommen (z.B. Wasserqualität). Wenn dann noch eine neue Fischart (in diesem Falls jetzt der Wels) in ein Gewässer eingebracht wird die sich in dem Gewässer wohl fühlt ist das Resultat klar. Dies will in dem Moment in dem man sich für den Besatz des Fisches entscheidet jedoch niemand wahr haben. Erst wenn es dann wirklich zu spät ist wird sich einfach ein Grund gesucht (in diesem Fall wird der Waller halt genommen) um die eigene Schuld ab zu wälzen.

So ist es aber in vielen Fällen. Derjenige der den Mist verzapft hat, hat niemals die Schuld. Mit ein wenig Kreativität findet man schnell andere Schuldige und ist somit aus dem Schneider.


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@Nobi 
Zumindest in den ersten jahren seiner Wachstumsphase kann es gar nicht anders sein. da war vor ca. 14 Tagen eine interessante Sendung im WDR
"Der Wels - Monster aus der Tiefe".
Mein Wels von 66 cm, war demnach gerade mal 2 Jahre alt. Woher sollte dieses imense Wachstum kommen, wenn es nicht so wäre?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ Uremma
Ich habe die Sendung auch gesehen.
Mag sein das das für Jungwelse zutrifft aber bestimmt nicht für die 
grösseren Exemplare.
Ausserdem ist das völlig normal das Jungfische mehr Nahrung zu sich nehmen als ältere und
trifft nicht nur beim Wels zu.


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich stecke ja Gott sei Dank nicht in so einem Wels drin, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass Jungwelse viel Fressen um das Wachstum zu generieren, ältere haben aber auf Grund Ihrer Grösse dann das Problem der Energieerhaltung für dem massigen Körper.
Da mein letzter Wels 4 Fische ausgekotzt hat und meine ca. Handgrosse Rotfeder auch noch genommen hat schließe ich daraus, dass Welse eine grosse Verdauungsgeschwindigkeit haben, demzufolge der Durchsatz an Fisch schon erheblich ist.


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Uremma schrieb:


> Ich stecke ja Gott sei Dank nicht in so einem Wels drin



ich kenne auch keinen, der´s mit welsen treibt... ^^


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Uremma schrieb:


> @sneep-gebe dir völlig Recht. Mein letzter 66 cm Wels, ich hatte nur einen kleinen Setzkescher bei in dem er dann landete, hat unter dem Stress 4 Fische von ungefär 10-15 cm ausgekotzt. Soweit ich weiß frißt der Wels am Tag 2 Drittel seines eigenen Körpergewichtes. Nicht umsonst gibt es kein Mindestmaß für Wels, zumal die Aalbestände bedrohlich abgenommen haben, was aber auch noch andere Ursachen hat.



Hallo,

ich freue mich, dass du mir zustimmst, aber das mit dem Futterbedarf beim Wels von 2 Dritteln des Körpergewichts täglich ist fern jeder Realität. 
Ganz grob kann man bei Räubern von einem Faktor 10 ausgehen, d.h. um 10 kg Wels  zu produzieren, braucht man 100 kg Schleien zum Beispiel.

Sneep


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ganz grob kann man bei Räubern von einem Faktor 10 ausgehen, d.h. um 10 kg Wels  zu produzieren, braucht man 100 kg Schleien zum Beispiel.


Wer sagt das, wo steht das oder haste dir das nur ausgedacht?


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Aus meiner bescheidenen Angelerfahrung heraus kann ich nur sagen, dass man heutzutage eher einen Wels fängt als einen Aal. Räuber sind maßlos was das fressen angeht, würden sie somst auf Gummi,Plaste oder ein Stück Blech gehen?
Kein Anglerlatain:
Ich habe auf Hecht mit ner ca 8 cm Plötze geangelt. Beim Einholen war er drauf.Kugelrund vollgefressen. Ich, neugierig auf seine letze Malzeit, Öffneten das Maul, was ich sah war eine Art Tüllenbürste die etwa noch 8 cm aus seinem Schlund ragte. Nun erst recht neugierig nahm ich Ihn aus und zum Vorschein kam eine kapitale Wasserratte. Will damit eigentlich nur sagen; er hätte meine Plötze gar nicht mehr schlucken können mangels Platz im Magen, ist aber trotzdem draufgegangen.


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

die literatur geht zumindest überwiegend beim wels von einem faktor von 6 aus, also pro 1kg wels 6kg futterfisch.

ganz sicherlich hat auch nen wels freßphasen, wo er überproportional viel frißt, vor allem vor und nach der "winterruhe" und vor und nach der laichzeit. aber 2/3 seines eigenen gewichts an einem tag (von täglich kann ja absolut keine rede sein)... hm |kopfkrat das dürfte selbst einem komoran recht schwer fallen ^^


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt.
> Das betrifft aber sicherlich nicht nur den Waller.
> 
> Wenn in einem Gewässer ein Problem in Bezug auf das Verschwinden von bestimmten Fischarten besteht ist der "Otto-Normal-Angler" schnell dabei zu behaupten das der Waller schuld ist. Da es sich beim Waller jedoch um einen großen Fisch handelt ist von  vielen Anglern schnell die Aussage getroffen das der Wels an allem  Schuld ist und komplette Gewässer leer frist.
> ...



Hallo,

du solltest jetzt nicht hingehen und das einzige pro Wels Argument herausgreifen, groß herausstellen und den Rest unter den Teppich kehren.  
Sicher ist der Wels häufig der Sündenbock für eigene Fehler. 

Noch häufiger ist er aber tatsächlich die Ursache.

Wenn du dich hier bitter über Besatzfehler beklagst, bei denen nachher keiner mehr derjenige gewesen sein will, der die Idee dazu hatte, bemerkst du scheinbar gar nicht, wie du dir argumentativ selbst die Schlinge um den Hals legst.

Denn der meist bedauerte Besatz ist mit Sicherheit der mit Wallern. Jetzt kannst du deinen Text noch mal mit dem Beispiel Wels durchspielen.

Wie sagst du doch so schön, "wenn es dann zu spät ist.....

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

SneeP


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ chivas
Möchte deine Literatur auch lesen.Gib doch bitte mal Titel und Verlag vor.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Noch häufiger ist er aber tatsächlich die Ursache.



Das kann man jedoch nicht pauschal behaupten. Man muss das Ganze (wie bei jedem anderen Fisch auch) immer auf das jeweilige Gewässer beziehen und die Umstände ganz genau betrachten.

Es gibt ebenso viele Gewässer an denen der Wels seine Berechtigung hat. Das ein Gewässer nicht automatisch kaputt geht nur weil sich Welse darin herum treiben kann man sehr gut an vielen Forellenteichen (Forellenpuff) sehen. Es gibt viele Teichbesitzer die in ihren Teichen Welse halten ohne das der Teich von heut auf morgen leergefressen ist. Allerdings (und das sollte man keinesfalls aus den Augen lassen) besteht hier oftmals die Möglichkeit regulierend ein zu greifen indem man den Teich ablassen und Fische entnehmen kann. 

Ebenso gibt es viele Baggerseen oder Talsperren in denen sich schon seit Jahrzehnten Welse herum treiben. Die Fischbestände sind dort trotzdem noch in Ordnung.


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Uremma schrieb:


> @ chivas
> Möchte deine Literatur auch lesen.Gib doch bitte mal Titel und Verlag vor.



ich verlinke einfach mal einen beitrag von peter merkel - der autor kann dir sicherlich bei deiner frage wesentlich besser weiterhelfen 

http://kocherwaller.de/html/der_wels.html


----------



## Uremma (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@chivas
Ich gehe mal von meinem letzten 66 cm Wels aus, der lt. Sendung WDR 2 Jahre alt sein sollte.
Er wog rund 1,5 KG, müsste also um dieses Gewicht nach deiner Rechnung erreicht zu haben 9.000KG fisch gefressen haben.
2 Jahre = 2x365 Tage = 730 Tage . bei 1.5 Kg Gewicht.
9000 Gramm um dieses Gewicht erreicht zu haben dividiert durch 730 Tage Wachstumszeit ergibt 12.33 Gramm Futter/Tag.
Ich glaube da wäre der verhungert, zumal er ja nicht alle aus dem Futter gewonnene Energie in Wachstum umwandeln kann, auch die Lebenserhaltungsfunktionen müssen ja daraus zehren.


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ schwalmangler

forellenpuff und gartenteich kann man wohl nicht mit "normalen" natürlichen gewässern vergleichen hier wird gefüttert und/oder die fische werden genauso wieder rausgefangen wie sie besetzt werden.

beim rest stimme ich dir zu.
immer schön gewässerspezifisch betrachten die sache.
und auch wenns eben einige welsfreunde nicht hören wollen, ja es gibt gewässer wo der wels ein "schädling" ist.

antonio


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wer sagt das, wo steht das oder haste dir das nur ausgedacht?



Hallo, 

Ja, diese Zahlen habe Ich mir spontan ausgedacht.

Nein, Ich sage das und es steht in jedem Biologiebuch für Schüler. Ich hatte diese Frage sogar auf der Fischereiprüfung.

Da brauchst du nur mal kurz googeln, dann findet du da sicher auch im Internet etwas dazu.

Es gibt ein vereinfachtes Model einer Nahrungspyramide in Gewässern. Demnach unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Stufen  um den Faktor 10. 

1 Kilo Raubfisch benötigt
10 kg Friedfisch, diese benötigen 
100kg Kleinlebewesen und diese wiederum 
1000kg Kleinalgen.

SNEEp


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



antonio schrieb:


> @ schwalmangler
> forellenpuff und gartenteich kann man wohl nicht mit "normalen" natürlichen gewässern vergleichen hier wird gefüttert und/oder die fische werden genauso wieder rausgefangen wie sie besetzt werden.



Wenn man es jetzt mal ganz genau betrachtet, gibt es eigentlich keine natürlichen Gewässer mehr. Mit persönlich ist zumindest kein Gewässer bekannt in das der Mensch nicht in irgend einer Art und Weise eingegriffen hat.

Natürlich kann man einen Forellenpuff nicht mit einem Fluß vergleichen, das ist wohl jedem klar.

Das der Wels (wie auch jede andere Fischart) ein Schädling sein *kann* will ich auch nicht ausser Frage stellen. Was ich jedoch übertrieben finde ist die Aussage das der Wels ein Schädling sein *muss*. Das ist eine genauso pauschalisierte Aussage aus dem Anglerlatei wie das der Wels kein Schädling sein kann.


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

so isses.#h#h

antonio


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Uremma schrieb:


> @chivas
> Ich gehe mal von meinem letzten 66 cm Wels aus, der lt. Sendung WDR 2 Jahre alt sein sollte.
> Er wog rund 1,5 KG, müsste also um dieses Gewicht nach deiner Rechnung erreicht zu haben 9.000KG fisch gefressen haben.
> 2 Jahre = 2x365 Tage = 730 Tage . bei 1.5 Kg Gewicht.
> ...



da mit ziemlicher sicherheit dein wels keine 2 jahre alt war, sondern möglicherweise 3, wahrscheinlicher aber eher 4, wird deine rechnung noch "komischer" ^^

allerdings solltest du unbedingt berücksichtigen, dass ein "frisch geschlüpfter" wels definitiv keinen 3-pfund-karpfen verschlingt...

wenn man bei deiner rechnung tatsächlich einfach mal die 12g pro tag zugrunde legt, dabei der einfachheit halber einen linearen futterbedarf unterstellt (von 0g nach schlupf und 24g täglich zum fangzeitpunkt - das tatsächliche alter spielt dabei keine wirkliche rolle) und dabei auch berücksichtigt, dass zum einen nicht das ganze jahr über gefressen wird und zum anderen eben der hauptteil der nahrung vor und nach der laichzeit "anfällt", kann es auch rechnerisch leicht nachvollzogen werden, dass dein waller schonmal 150-200g im magen hatte.
und offensichtlich war der nicht verhungert 

ansonsten - frag doch einfach mal beim wdr nach, die scheinen es ja genau zu wissen |bigeyes


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Hallo,

@Schwalmangler

da sind wir nicht weit auseinander.

Für mich ist in 3 Fällen eine Grenze überschritten

1.) Wenn Waller in Gewässer kommen, die mit ihren Ursprungsbiotopen , den Unterläufen der Ströme nichts zu tun haben.

2.) Wenn die Tiere ohne Zustimmung des Pächters illegal in Gewässer ausgesetzt werden.

3.) Wenn sich diejenigen, die die Welse haben wollten im Falle eines Ausuferns des Bestandes nicht an der Eindämmung beteiligen und ihnen der Fisch immer "aus der Hand rutscht", weil es einfach zu lästig ist sich mit dem Fisch abzugeben

Ich denke, das wir da auch nicht weit auseinander liegen.


sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ SNeeP
das die Schleie durch den Wels gefährdet wird ist Unfug, es halten sich doch viele Mythen um den Wels, dazu gehört der grundnahe Lauerfisch-Welse such aktiv alle Gewässerschichten nach Nahrung ab, nur weil man im Aquarium Wels auf den Grund Futter zuwirft ist kein Beweis. 
Interessanter Weise war das Beste Schleiengewässer des Vereines das mit den meisten Welsen, erst mit den Auftreten des Kormoranes waren die Schleien so gut wie Ausgerottet (als erstes das welsfreie Gewässer) aber ich weiss jetzt schon das alle Nabu-Mitglieder jetzt Zeter und Mordio schreien werden.


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @ SNeeP
> das die Schleie durch den Wels gefährdet wird ist Unfug



als pauschale aussage möglicherweise...

aber an konkreten gewässern gibts nunmal recht konkrete anhaltspunkte dafür (so, wie es ganz augenscheinlich für andere konkrete gewässer anhaltspunkte gibt, dass dem nicht so ist).


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Dabei hätte er  dann ca. 1800g Fisch umgesetzt. Den Rest setzt er dann im zweiten Jahr  um.



Was bei einem Wels auch noch in Betracht gezogen werden muss ist, das es sich bei Welsen um Allesfresser handelt. Man kann es also nicht pauschal auf Fische beziehen. Diese werden zwar den größten Teil der Nahrung des Welses sein, jedoch besteht die Nahrung ebenso aus anderen Lebewesen wie beispielsweise Schnecken, Muscheln Krebsen (gerne auch mal nen Dackel ) und teilweise auch aus Pflanzen (Algen).

Wenn ich mir dann so manche Bilder von Welsen aus Spanien oder Italien anschaut die nach dem Fang ein halbes Maisfeld oder nen Zentner Pellets ausk... :vscheinen mir andere Nahrungsquellen ebenso eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle für den Wels zu spielen. Mit Sicherheit kann ich da allerdings keine konkrete Aussage machen. Es ist (zumindest für mich persönlich) nur eine naheliegende Vermutung.


----------



## Seefliege (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

|wavey: @ Ralle 24;

" ... Ich vermisse allerdings noch die Quintessenz. Was ist Deine Meinung/Idee/vorgeschlagene Vorgehens- oder Verhaltensweise ? ..."

Na denn ... zuerst mal sollten keine Fische in Gewässer gesetzt werden, in die sie, von der Natur vorgegeben, nicht reingehören. Zum Anderen sollten wir als angelnde "Naturfreunde" die Demut vor allen Fischen (Lebewesen) haben, auch wenn sie uns nicht in den Kram passen ...  Generell bin ich dafür das wir weniger in die natürlichen Abläufe eingreifen. Das Argument, dass der Mensch die Umwelt und demzufolge die Gewässer schon über ein umkehrbares Mass hinaus verändert hat und dadurch (logischerweise |licht ) mit einem (ausgeklügelten |kopfkrat ) Umweltmanagement eingegriffen werden müsse, zeigt nur, wie wenig die Menschen aus ihrer Geschichte und den darin begangenen z.t. verherrenden Fehlern gelernt haben ... #c (Schachtelsatzmodus aus)


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Ralle 24;
> 
> " ... Ich vermisse allerdings noch die Quintessenz. Was ist Deine Meinung/Idee/vorgeschlagene Vorgehens- oder Verhaltensweise ? ..."
> 
> Na denn ... zuerst mal sollten keine Fische in Gewässer gesetzt werden, in die sie, von der Natur vorgegeben, nicht reingehören. Zum Anderen sollten wir als angelnde "Naturfreunde" die Demut vor allen Fischen (Lebewesen) haben, auch wenn sie uns nicht in den Kram passen ...  Generell bin ich dafür das wir weniger in die natürlichen Abläufe eingreifen. Das Argument, dass der Mensch die Umwelt und demzufolge die Gewässer schon über ein umkehrbares Mass hinaus verändert hat und dadurch (logischerweise |licht ) mit einem (ausgeklügelten |kopfkrat ) Umweltmanagement eingegriffen werden müsse, zeigt nur, wie wenig die Menschen aus ihrer Geschichte und den darin begangenen z.t. verherrenden Fehlern gelernt haben ... #c (Schachtelsatzmodus aus)



Gute Quintessenz, fast völlige Zustimmung. #6


----------



## Zoddl (3. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Das zu viele Karpfen Schleien verdrängen lässt sich vor allem an kleinen Gewässern gut erkennen. Wurden vorher noch vornehmlich dicke Schleienomis gefangen, nehmen nach der Karpfenzunahme die dicken Schleien ab (Wortspiel!). Bis dann zuletzt entweder gar keine Schleien oder magere Trauergestalten gefangen wurden. So geschehen an unserem Vereinsteich. Und an einem kleinem Gewässer lässt sich auch das komplette Fehlen der typischen Blasenspuren "nachweisen". Ergo Schleien sind wech und kommen auch durch Besatz nicht wieder!
Das Gewässer war aber jahrelang zuvor ein Top Schleien und Karpfengewässer!

Was hat das ganze mit Welsen zu tun?
Eingangs hat z.B. Schwalmangler darüber informiert, dass der Welsbestand in Deutschland derart hager ist, dass er noch NIE einen Wels in Deutschland gefangen hat. Unglaublich, aber wenn ers sagt, glaub ich ihm das.

Und auch das Welse nicht nur Fische fressen glaub ich gern. Wirklich! Krebse, Muscheln, Schnecken etc. sind aber nicht nur die Nahrung von Welsen. Auch Karpfen und Schleien fressen dies. 
Das Welse aber, im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen mit minimal Nahrung maximale Grösse erreichen, halt ich für ein Gerücht. Die Fresspausen im Winter anzuführen ist nett gemeint, ist aber nicht nur eine Eigenschaft von Welsen. Wenn ein Wels so und so viel Gramm Fisch pro Tag frisst, ist das eine Sache. Sagt aber nichts über die gefressene nicht-fischige Nahrung aus.

Aber das wichtige ist ja, ein Wels liegt die meiste Zeit auf der faulen Haut und frisst nur ab und an mal nen Snickers, nen Tauibündel oder ein kleines Hündchen! Richtig??? 

Ein Fisch, der nur selten frisst, wird noch seltener gefangen. Ein Wels der in einem (geschlossenem) Gewässer so selten vorkommt, als das Gewässer ihn auf natürliche Art und Weise verträgt und so selten frisst, wird so gut wie gar nicht gefangen. 
Das müsste aber SchwalmAngler, zumindest bei seinen Argumenten, vollkommen klar sein! Da kann man ja gar keine Welse fangen!

Was aber, wenn es Angler gibt, die unbedingt an ihrem Tümpel Welse fangen wollen?
Den 3-Tage-im-Jahr Anglern in unserem Verein waren IHRE Karpfenfänge zu wenig. Jetzt haben wir keine Schleien mehr, aber nen vollgeschissenes Karpfengewässer mehr. Danke!

Das Welse in Talsperren oder einigen(!!) Baggerseen nicht zur Plage werden mag sein. Das es mancherorts (scheinbar zu) wenig Welse gibt, mag sein. Das es in Deutschland nicht erst seit 30 Jahren gibt, mag ebenfalls sein. Und das Welse in einigen Gewässern eine durchaus passende Bereicherung der Artenvielfalt darstellen ist (ausschliesslich) für diese Gewässer richtig. Gilt halt aber nicht für alle Gewässer in Deutschland.

Aber wie sturköpfig muss man sein, vernünftige Kritiken als Äusserungen von Welshassern auszulegen? Vor allem, wenn diese die oben genannte Ausnahmen sinnvollerweise nicht auf jedes Gewässer totverallgemeinern?
Oder was bezweckt man damit zu behaupten, in Deutschland, trotz häufiger Versuche, noch nie einen Wels gefangen zu haben? Ist doch Irrsinn! Versucht man damit Meinungen zu bilden? Oder verweigert man sich selbst die Erkenntnis, ein Problemkind als Lieblingsfisch gewählt zu haben?


... aber dem Wels die alleinige Schuld für den Rückgang der Schleie zuzuschreiben, sehe ich auch nicht ein. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn es von Karpfenanglern mit entsprechenden Besatzwünschen behauptet wird.


----------



## Sneep (3. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @ SNeeP
> das die Schleie durch den Wels gefährdet wird ist Unfug, es halten sich doch viele Mythen um den Wels, dazu gehört der grundnahe Lauerfisch-Welse such aktiv alle Gewässerschichten nach Nahrung ab, nur weil man im Aquarium Wels auf den Grund Futter zuwirft ist kein Beweis.
> Interessanter Weise war das Beste Schleiengewässer des Vereines das mit den meisten Welsen, erst mit den Auftreten des Kormoranes waren die Schleien so gut wie Ausgerottet (als erstes das welsfreie Gewässer) aber ich weiss jetzt schon das alle Nabu-Mitglieder jetzt Zeter und Mordio schreien werden.



Hallo,

das mit dem Verhalten des Welses und seiner Jagd in allen Wasserschichten trifft zu. 

Deswegen habe ich auch von 2 Jagdtechniken des Welses gesprochen.

Neben der Lauerjagd überwiegend am Grund, sucht der Wels mit seinen Barteln aktiv die Umgebung ab.

 Du wirst mir  aber zustimmen, dass der  Waller dabei nicht durch das freie Wasser schwimmt um dort die Rotaugen zu jagen. 

Bei der aktiven Jagd sucht er mit den Barteln in Wurzeln, Wasserpflanzen und anderen Verstecken nach Beute.

Das Problem der Schleie ist einfach, dass sie sich gerade dort auch aufhält. Dagegen ist zum Beispiel ein Brassen oder Rotauge alleine aufgrund des Standplatzes deutlich weniger gefährdet. 

Das hat nichts mit Mythen zu tun, sondern das ist begründbar wenn man sich das Verhalten beider Arten vor Augen führt.

Bei der Schleie bezweifelst du, dass eine bestimmte Art mehr geschädigt wird als andere Arten.

Allerdings schießt du dir ein Posting vorher argumentativ ins eigene Knie. (Nr. 91)

Hier wird uns der Waller als ein Fisch angepriesen, der den Zwergwels (Zitat) ..bedrohlich dezimiert.

Was denn jetzt?
*
Da bin ich aber auf die Begründung gespannt.*

Ist das so zu verstehen, dass Waller nur böse Fische fressen?

Sicher gibt es auch Gewässer, wo das Zusammenleben beider  Arten offenbar funktioniert. Mögliche Gründe können sein, das es eine noch geeigneter Beute gibt, z.B. Krebse.

Oder die Schleien wurden in eigentlich für Schleien ungeeignete Gewässer ohne ausreichend Wasserpflanzen besetzt.

Im Übrigen stehen Schleien nachts nicht überwiegend  am Grund, sondern in den Pflanzen. Hier oft nicht einmal in Grundnähe.


SNEEp


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Du wirst mir  aber zustimmen, dass der  Waller dabei nicht durch das freie Wasser schwimmt um dort die Rotaugen zu jagen.


Ich habe schon genügend Waller im Mittelwasser gefangen (und noch mehr direkt an der Oberfläche).


----------



## Seefliege (3. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

|wavey: @ sneep;

" Du wirst mir  aber zustimmen, dass der  Waller dabei nicht durch das freie Wasser schwimmt um dort die Rotaugen zu jagen ..."

Tja da gibt es dann doch gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Wir haben an Stauseen schon ne Menge Waller auf abgespannte 2m flach eingestellte Posenmontagen über 10 Meter tiefem Wasser gefangen. Auch über tiefen Löchern an Flüssen gab's schon einige Oberflächenbisse ... Das ist ja genau was ich meine; da werden dann (offensichtlich richtige) Regeln und Programme gegenüber einem ausgemachten "Problembär" aufgrund von fadenscheinigem und falschen Theorien entworfen und umgesetzt. Und das ohne die Natur des Widersachers überhaupt nur annähernd zu kennen. Den Leuten, die wirklich viel auf Wels fischen und dem entsprechend ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, wirft man dann einfach vor, nur ihre heiligen Kühe beschützen zu wollen, wenn sie sich wagen, dem pseudowissenschaftlichen Geblubber zu widersprechen. #c
Ach wie schon einfach ist die Welt, wenn man sie aus dem Halbwissen heraus betrachtet. |bla:


----------



## Sneep (4. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Hallo,

ich hatte erwartet, die Reaktionen würden sich auf das Verhältnis Wels-Zwergwels oder Wels-Schleie beziehen, da sehe ich noch Klärungsbedarf.

Diese Reaktion ist die Antwort auf eine Frage, die niemand gestellt hat.

Worum geht es? 

Ich habe versucht zu begründen, dass der Wels die Schleie häufiger erbeutet als andere Arten. 

Wer sich die Zeit genommen hat, kann in meinem Beitrag auch lesen, dass Welse in allen Wasserschichten jagen. 

Zur  Beantwortung unserer Frage ist aber von Bedeutung, wo sie überwiegend jagen. 

Der Herr Praktiker  wird aber nicht behaupten, dass der Wels das Freiwasser nach Beute suchend durchschwimmt.
Hier würde er nicht einmal in die Nähe eines gesunden Beutefisches kommen, da den Fischen im Freiwasser mangels Deckung nur die Strategie bleibt auf Distanz zu gehen.

Schön wenn man interessante Beobachtungen beim Welsangeln macht, aber man muss diese dann auch richtig deuten.

 Wenn Welse  einen großen, an der Oberfläche angebotenen Köderfisch nehmen, von dem sie aufgrund der empfangenen Druckwellen wissen, dass er ein wehrloses Opfer ist, belegt das keinesfalls, das Waller überwiegend im Freiwasser oder gar an  der Oberfläche jagen und nur das ist die Frage. 

Es gibt einen großen Unterschied, zwischen der Jagd auf gesunde und bewegliche Fische im Freiwasser und dem Ansteuern eines offensichtlich hilflosen Opfers an der Oberfläche. 

Ich beobachte zwar um Ostern viele Hasen auf dem Feld, daraus darf ich aber nicht schließen, dass die vielen Eier von ihnen stammen.

Sneep


----------



## Koalabaer (4. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Herr Praktiker  wird aber nicht behaupten, dass der Wels das Freiwasser nach Beute suchend durchschwimmt.



Warum eigentlich nicht. 
Als klassischer Stoßräuber wie zb.der Hecht erscheint mir der Wels nicht.
Vielleicht erbeutet er vielmehr ''dahindösende''Beutefische, welche er über seine Sinnesorgane lokalisiert(Barteln).
Dieses könnte dann ebenfalls im Ober-Mittelwasser stattfinden.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pikebite (4. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ergo müssten sich die Welsfänge noch deutlich steigern lassen, wenn man in Grundnähe ein offensichtlich hilfloses Opfer (= Köder) anbietet. 

Ist das der Fall? 

Dies ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage an die Welsspezialisten.


----------



## Seefliege (4. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

|wavey: @ Sneep;

da gebe ich dir schon recht. natürlich gibt es einen unterschied zwischen stationär verankerten ködern und frei umher schwimmenden beutefischen ... #6 das der wels aber ein reiner grundräuber ist, lässt sich ausschliessen. in der wärmeren jahreszeit nimmt er sehr häufig nahrung direkt von der oberfläche auf. und zwar auch frei umher schwimmende ... auch bekommt man bisse auf sehr zügig geführte spinnköder im freiwasser. das bsp. mit dem hasen ist wenig zutreffend, da es hier nur darum geht, wie und wo der waller seine beute aufnimmt und nicht ob er fische frisst oder eben nicht ... :m

@ Pikebite;

grundnah angebotene köderfische bringen zwar auch bisse. im oberen drittel der wassersäule knallts aber öfter ... diese aussage trifft vor allem auf jagende waller und höhere wassertemperaturen zu. waller sind sehr neugierige fische, welche auch viele meter zu einer potentiellen beute oder einem eindringling in ihrem revier aufsteigen. die viecher attackieren sogar 1,5 l petflaschen, die als boje auf der oberfläche rumdümpeln. sammelnde waller nehmen auch futter vom grund auf, weshalb sie sich auch super mit pellets fangen lassen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Herr Praktiker  wird aber nicht behaupten, dass der Wels das Freiwasser nach Beute suchend durchschwimmt.


Doch. Wieso sollte er sonst so häufig im Mittelwasser bzw. an der Oberfläche beissen?



> Hier würde er nicht einmal in die Nähe eines gesunden Beutefisches kommen, da den Fischen im Freiwasser mangels Deckung nur die Strategie bleibt auf Distanz zu gehen.


Aha. Und deswegen fange ich auf schnell eingeholte Blinker so gut? Mir deucht Du unterschätzt die Viecher etwas, ja?!



> Wenn Welse  einen großen, an der Oberfläche angebotenen Köderfisch nehmen, von dem sie aufgrund der empfangenen Druckwellen wissen, dass er ein wehrloses Opfer ist, belegt das keinesfalls, das Waller überwiegend im Freiwasser oder gar an  der Oberfläche jagen und nur das ist die Frage.


Du.. ich kenne Wallerangler, die ihren Köder *nur* an der Oberfläche anbieten und damit schon seit Jahren sehr gut fangen.



> Es gibt einen großen Unterschied, zwischen der Jagd auf gesunde und bewegliche Fische im Freiwasser und dem Ansteuern eines offensichtlich hilflosen Opfers an der Oberfläche.


Dir möchte ich mal die DVD "Underwater Attacks" ans Herz legen.


----------



## Sneep (5. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



christian36 schrieb:


> Doch. Wieso sollte er sonst so häufig im Mittelwasser bzw. an der Oberfläche beissen?
> 
> Aha. Und deswegen fange ich auf schnell eingeholte Blinker so gut? Mir deucht Du unterschätzt die Viecher etwas, ja?!
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Das mag ja alles richtig sein. 

Aber was willst du den belegen?

Es dreht sich um die Frage, ob der Wels die Schleien mehr schädigt als andere Arten. Das wurde von mir bejaht, mit dem Hinweis darauf, das beide Arten sich ähnliche Standplätze teilen und eine der Hauptjagdmethoden des Wallers darin besteht. Verstecke und Unterwasserpflanzen nach darin versteckten Fischen und Krebsen zu durchsuchen.

Wobei ich nicht behauptet habe, das sei nur am Grund der Fall.

Die Erfahrungen beim Fischen sind sicher alle zutreffend. Aber die Schlüsse die daraus gezogen werden sind in meinen  Augen nicht immer schlüssig.

Du kannst sagen, das Waller häufig an der Oberfläche gefangen werden.

Jagen sie dort, oder zieht nur der Köder sie dorthin?

Sie beißen auf einen Blinker. Ein Blinker simuliert einen verletzten Fisch. 
Würde er auch einen gesunden Fisch im Freiwasser verfolgen?

Letztendlich geht es um die Frage, wo der Waller häufiger 
unterwegs ist. Das kannst du mit Angelfängen aber nicht belegen,  da in dichtem Kraut und in Wurzelverstecken sinnvollerweise niemand angelt. Es fehlt der Vergleich.

Es ist völlig unbestritten, von Details abgesehen, das Waller fast überall jagen.

Auch wenn jetzt noch hundert Leute hier schildern, wo sie überall Welse gefangen haben, das ist nicht die Frage.

Wenn du einige Angler kennst, die nur an der Oberfläche fischen, Ich kenne viele die nur am Grund fischen.

Nur was beweist das?  Das Waller auch am Grund fressen
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Sneep


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das mag ja alles richtig sein.
> 
> Aber was willst du den belegen?


Ich? Nichts. Und das "mag nicht richtig sein", das sind die Erfahrungen die ich über die Jahre gesammelt habe.



> Die Erfahrungen beim Fischen sind sicher alle zutreffend. Aber die Schlüsse die daraus gezogen werden sind in meinen  Augen nicht immer schlüssig.
> 
> Du kannst sagen, das Waller häufig an der Oberfläche gefangen werden.
> 
> Jagen sie dort, oder zieht nur der Köder sie dorthin?


Raubtier hat Hunger, sucht nach Beute, spürt sie auf, verfolgt/attackiert sie und frisst sie.
Einem Waller ist es doch egal in welcher Wasserschicht er potentielle Beute wahrnimmt, solang die Jagd darauf erfolgversprechend ist.



> Sie beißen auf einen Blinker. Ein Blinker simuliert einen verletzten Fisch.
> Würde er auch einen gesunden Fisch im Freiwasser verfolgen?


Ja. Weil ich schon genügend am Knochen bzw. Kran gefangen habe.



> Letztendlich geht es um die Frage, wo der Waller häufiger
> unterwegs ist. Das kannst du mit Angelfängen aber nicht belegen,  da in dichtem Kraut und in Wurzelverstecken sinnvollerweise niemand angelt. Es fehlt der Vergleich.


Korrekt. Ich habe auch nicht von den Jagdmethoden des Wallers angefangen.



> Auch wenn jetzt noch hundert Leute hier schildern, wo sie überall Welse gefangen haben, das ist nicht die Frage.


Richtig. Die Frage ist, wieso Du mir die Worte im Mund umdrehst. Du hast gesagt _Du wirst mir  aber zustimmen, dass der  Waller dabei nicht durch das freie Wasser schwimmt um dort die Rotaugen zu jagen.[/quote] und ich habe über die Jahre komplett andere Erfahrungen gemacht.




			Wenn du einige Angler kennst, die nur an der Oberfläche fischen, Ich kenne viele die nur am Grund fischen.

Nur was beweist das?  Das Waller auch am Grund fressen
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das ist in etwa so aussagekräftig wie "Acht". Der Waller jagt in jeder Gewässerschicht und attackiert dabei auch Köder an der Oberfläche und im Mittelwasser. Wieso er das macht spielt keine Rolle; Fakt ist, *das* er es macht._


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Bevor hier aus der Diskussion noch ein Dialog wird...
Vielleicht solltet ihr mal die unterschiedlichen Habitatansprüche in Relation zum Alter setzen?
Juvenile Welse werden wenig im Freiwasser jagen, da sie selbst noch Beute werden könnten. Für juvenile Welse zählen Schleien ganz sicher zum Hauptbeutespektrum, da sie sich dasselbe Habitat teilen. Problematisch in diesem Zusammenhang ist, dass ein 1+ Wels eine 3+ Schleie vertilgen kann - da werden die Schleienpopulationen auf Dauer natürlich geschrumpft.
Adulte Welse jagen auch meiner Beobachtung nach sehr gerne im Freiwasser (dort wo sich viele, große Beutefische aufhalten) - denn die Wasserverwirbelungsspuren, denen sie folgen, sind im Kraut nicht auszumachen. Im Freiwasser wird er allerdings eher selten auf Schleien treffen.

Vergessen wir auch in dieser Diskussion bitte nicht Anglers-Liebling den Karpfen. Dieser ist gegenüber der Schleie extrem Konkurrenzstark und beansprucht nahezu identische Ressourcen. Der überregionale Karpfenwahn hat ganz sicher auch überregional zum Rückgang der Schleienbestände geführt!

Also erstmal den gesamten Fischbestand (und weitere Faktoren) hinterleuchten, bevor der Wels die Schleien ausgerottet hat. Das wäre dann auch der Unterschied zwischen Fischerei und Fischbiologie bzw. -ökologie. 



Jetzt bin ich glücklich und werde schlafen!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Also erstmal den gesamten Fischbestand (und weitere Faktoren) hinterleuchten, bevor der Wels die Schleien ausgerottet hat. Das wäre dann auch der Unterschied zwischen Fischerei und Fischbiologie bzw. -ökologie.



100% agree. #6
Genau das ist das Problem bei vielen Sprüchen die so von Anglern geklopft werden. Da werden viele Dinge pauschalisiert.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich meinte das jetzt nicht unbedingt auf eine bestimmte Fischart bezogen sondern eher allgemein. 

Ein Beispiel hierzu:
Als es vor einigen Jahren um den Besatz in einem der Vereine in dem ich bin ging wurde die Forderung laut, das wieder einmal Hechte besetzt werden müssten. Die Begründung war, das schon lang keine Hechte mehr besetzt wurden. #q Wenn man dann zusätzlich noch sieht, das sich die Hechte in dem Gewässer um das es ging prima vermehren, ein großer Teil an jungen Hechten vorhanden ist und bei einem Elektro Fischen einige Jahre zuvor festgestellt wurde das eigentlich viel zu viele Räuber in dem Gewässer sind, sieht man wie schwachsinnig solch eine Forderung ist.


----------



## Walstipper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@FoolishFarmer: Wäre es denn nicht möglich dem ganzen hier ein Fazit geben zu können, und mal ansatzweise zu pauschalisieren in welches Wasser der Waller rein kann und wo nicht?

- Alle Ströme, mit eventuellen regionalen Problemen, können den Wels abpuffern(!?).
- Alle stehenden Großgewässer problemlos (gibts Ausnahmen?)
- In stehenden Gewässern unter 3-500ha können Probleme auftreten
- Futterunabhängig (ich unterstelle dem Waller jetzt mal Futteranspruchslosigkeit, Anpassungsfähigkeit) sind wärmere, laichfreundlichere Gewässer gefährdet 

Das Augenmerk ist also auf kleinere stehende, generell warme Gewässer zu richten. Da kenne ich zumindest (von den genauen Temperaturen mal abgesehen) zwei Seen, in denen *keinerlei* Probleme auftreten.
Einmal  http://www.seenprogramm.de/113.html
Und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindelsee

Also was genau macht das Wasser zum "Wallerproblemsee"?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer: Wäre es denn nicht möglich dem ganzen hier ein Fazit geben zu können, und mal ansatzweise zu pauschalisieren in welches Wasser der Waller rein kann und wo nicht?
> 
> - Alle Ströme, mit eventuellen regionalen Problemen, können den Wels abpuffern(!?).
> - Alle stehenden Großgewässer problemlos (gibts Ausnahmen?)
> ...




Ich glaube, der Ansatz ist falsch.

In den großen Strömen und Flüssen ist der Wels längst angekommen, bzw. kann sich über diese in alle angeschlossenen Gewässer  verbreiten, wenn er mag.

In geschlossene Gewässer gehört er definitiv nicht rein. Da geht es nicht um Freßmaschine oder Welshass.Geschlossene Gewässer haben ( sollten haben ) ein eingefahrenes Ökosystem, welches sich in einem stabilen Ungleichgewicht befindet. Räuber und Beute pegeln sich in Ihren Beständen mit schwankendem Vorteil ein. 

Ein Räuber und Allesfresser wie der Wels kann das gehörig aus den Fugen heben oder aber (im günstigsten Fall und bei für ihn schlechten Bedingungen) vor sich hinvegetieren. Beides keine Gründe für einen Welsbesatz. Die Größe des Gewässers spielt dabei keine Rolle, denn unter günstigen Bedingungen ( Reproduzierfähigkeit) ist es nur der Zeitfaktor die Meßlatte, ab wann das System ins Schwanken gerät. 
In einem bereits von der Artenzusammensetzung her durcheinandergeratenen Gewässer ( soll es ja geben|rolleyes), ist der Wels dann keine Hilfe, sondern nur eine Zusätzliche Belastung für das System. 

Einmal eingesetzt hat man kaum eine Chance ihn wieder herauszubekommen. 

Und so ist jedes noch nicht von ihm besetzte Gewässer ein " Wallerproblemgewässer ". Entweder ein Problem für das Ökosystem oder eins für den in einem ungeeignetem Lebensraum eingesetzten Waller.


----------



## feko (6. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Hallo
Oftmals ist ein Wallerproblemgewässer überhaupt keins,
sondern wird nur von den Sonntagsanglern zu einem gemacht
lg


----------



## mlkzander (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

das image der welse habe ich in der letzten woche neu definiert:

ein ausgezeichneter kämpfer und räuber, der in der lage ist, sich hervoragend
und schnell anzupassen

wie ich darauf komme? letze woche in spanien: (ich zähle nur die 2m+ auf)

2,06 - 2,06 - 2,07 - 2,41 - 2,42 - 2,50 - 2,51

und die 4 maschinen > 2,40 haben wirklich gut und hart gekämpft.......

ps: es schwimmen alle wieder, wir wollen doch noch erleben wie ein 2,60 - 2,70 oder noch grösser kämpft


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

hab da noch was gefunden:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html


> (...)
> Der Bonner Staatsanwalt Hermann Drossé, selbst passionierter Angler, hält dieses Vorgehen für rechtswidrig. "Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz muß ein vernünftiger Grund beim Angeln vorliegen, etwa das Essenwollen", sagt Drossé. "Die Wels-Jäger sind kriminelle Lustfischer."
> (...)


huiuiui...! |rolleyes


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



> hab da noch was gefunden:
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html
> Zitat:
> (...)
> ...


Wenn DER sich an's Tierschutzgesetz hält und alles mitnimmt was maßig ist, dann möcht ich nicht in seine Mülltonne illern...

als "passionierter" (abgeleitet von Passion -->eine Leidenschaft, Vorliebe oder Liebhaberei im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch) Angler bin ich! ca 3-5 mal die Woche am Wasser, also ungefähr 10-15 Stunden Woche, minimum.
Ich bin Allroundangler, kann mit der Spinne genau so gut umgehen wie mit der Grundrute.
Und wenn die Erfolgsbilanz von Herrn Drossé nur halb so gut wie meine ist, dann müsste er mehr Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen, als eine vierköpfige Familie essen kann... 
Natürlich vorausgesetzt, er hält sich an das Naturschutzgesetz und nimmt jeden! maßigen Fisch mit.


----------



## Marco 82 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Na hoffen wir mal, dass der Herr Staatsanwalt nicht irgendwanneinmal, ausversehen sozusagen, Lust beim Angeln verspürt, sonst müßte er sich wohl selbstanzeigen.

...oder er knüppelt wirklich alles ab, was maßig ist,  wahrscheinlich aus Passion.

Mal zum eigentlichen Thema, bei uns, mein Hausgewässer ist die Elbe, wurden in den 90ern Welse eingestzt. Anfänglich herrschte Entnahmeverbot, dann kam die Einführung eines Schonmaßes von 1m, das dann auf 70cm reduziert wurde. Der Grund dafür dürfte wohl die rasante Vermehrung der Welse sein.
Obwohl ich nicht geziehlt auf Wels angle, fange ich jedes Jahr dutzende kleiner Welse zw. 20-45 cm beim Feedern bzw. Grundangeln. Mit stetig steigender Tendenz. Diese Erfahrung bestätigen auch Anglerkollegen von mir, oder Angler, die zufällig am Wasser treffe. 
Bis jetzt sehe ich keinen Anlaß zu Besorgnis, da sich die Welspopulation nach meiner Erfahrung nicht negativ auf das Vorkommen anderer Fischarten auswirkt, noch nicht!
Bei dem Gedanken daran, dass die Kleinen einmal zu stattlichen Exemplaren in großer Zahl heranwachsen werden, mache ich mir doch etwas Sorgen. Weniger um den Weißfischbestand, als um Zander und Hecht, die dem Nahrungskonkurenten Wels wohl nichts entgegenzustzen haben. Ich hoffe das sich der Welsbestand in Zukunft nicht negativ auf die Artenvielflat auswirken wird, wenn doch, leidet nicht das "Image der Welse", sondern das derjenigen, die dessen Besatz zu verantworten haben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hab da noch was gefunden:
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html
> huiuiui...! |rolleyes




Nur für die jüngeren unter uns, die das nicht wissen.

Herr Drosse´war einige Jahre Vorsitzender des VdSF Bundesverbandes. Unter seiner Leitung hat sich der VdSF für die Verbote des lebenden Köfis, des Setzkeschers und des Wettfischens eingesetzt und die Umsetzung gefordert und forciert.
Herman Drosse´hat die Ausrichtung des VdSF, die bis heute Bestand hat, geprägt. 
Herr Drosse´ist inzwischen verstorben, sein Gedankengut hält der VdSF in Ehren. 

*Und jetzt keine blöden Sprüche über einen Verstorbenen.*

Der VdSF lebt (noch), da geht das.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur für die jüngeren unter uns, die das nicht wissen.
> 
> Herr Drosse´war einige Jahre Vorsitzender des VdSF Bundesverbandes. Unter seiner Leitung hat sich der VdSF für die Verbote des lebenden Köfis, des Setzkeschers und des Wettfischens eingesetzt und die Umsetzung gefordert und forciert.
> Herman Drosse´hat die Ausrichtung des VdSF, die bis heute Bestand hat, geprägt.
> ...



Genauso ist das.

Und da man über Tote nur gutes sagen soll:

Er hat einen guten Nachfolger gefunden, der seine Gedanken in Ehren hält. RIP

#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

hab ich nicht gewusst, Danke für die Aufklärung, Ralf!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Das ist ja die Krux. Fast alle, die in den frühen 90ern noch nicht geangelt haben wissen nicht, was der VdSF den Anglern seit damals angetan hat und immer noch tut. Das sollte man aber wissen, grade jetzt wo die Fusion der Verbände ansteht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652

Und zurück zum Topic.


----------



## Brummel (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Nachdem ich diesen Threat hier gelesen habe steigt meine "Vorfreude" auf die Fusion von VDSF und DAV geradezu ins Unermessliche|uhoh:, noch eine "Vereinigung" die den Menschen (diesmal speziell den Anglern:q) das Leben leichter macht#c.

@Ralle 24, kanns sein daß Du hinter "...haben wissen..." ein *nicht* vergessen hast? 

zum Thema: ich bin der Meinung (welche keinen Anspruch auf Fehlerfreiheit erhebt|supergri) daß das "Problem" mit dem Wels gar keins ist sondern daß der Wels eben nun Lebensumstände vorfindet, mit denen er sich besser arrangiert als vor zum Beispiel 25 Jahren. Daran wird der Mensch wenig bis gar nichts ändern können, es sei denn er hat das Ziel mit "geeigneten Mitteln|rolleyes" wie Trockenlegen von Gewässern sich selbst "das Wasser abzugraben", traue ich ihm durchaus zu.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## feko (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Viele kleine Welse sind niemals ein Indiz dafür das es auch viele große Welse gibt.
Es mag im Neckar so sein,im po oder Rußland.
In unseren Seen und flüssen siehts gan anderst aus.
Viele kleine Welse,sehr wenig große.
Das Nahrungsangebot ist einfach zu gering um eine große Population an starken welsen vorzubringen.#
Die kleinen Welse wachsen bis 40 cm,dann sterben 90% an Futermangel,immer kälteren und längeren wintern usw.
Wir sollten uns an den wenigen Großwelsen erfreuen,sie bieten eine spannende Fischwaid.
Die kleinen Waller die überall rumgeistern,füllen nur eine Nahrungslücke,die sos Aale und grundeln und verbuttete Barsche schließen würden.
Meine Meinung-in unseren Weihern ist auch ein *Wallerproblem*,das seit vielen vielen Jahren,und trotzdem wird nur jedes Jahr 1-2 große Welse gefangen-der Rest ist kleiner Beifang beim Aal oder Zanderfang-und es gibt Kollegen die gezielt nur auf die kapitalen gehen...
lg


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



feko schrieb:


> Viele kleine Welse sind niemals ein Indiz dafür das es auch viele große Welse gibt.
> Es mag im Neckar so sein,im po oder Rußland.
> In unseren Seen und flüssen siehts gan anderst aus.
> Viele kleine Welse,sehr wenig große.
> ...



ich nehm diesen Beitrag mal an die Anlehnung für diesen Beitrag http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Wer in der Prüfung damals aufgepaßt hat, der weiss noch das man bei den größeren Fischen weniger Fischfrass hat dafür mehr Laichablagerungen das wiederrum bedeutet das große Fische mehr Frischfleisch liefern und es sich lohnen wird große Welse zurüc kzu setzen, wenn die Gewässergröße dies zuläßt. 
Selbiges zählt im Grunde für jeden Fisch.
Kleine Fische = wenig Laich
große Fische = viel Laich.


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei nachgewiesen ist, dass der Laich großer, alter Fische qualitativ schlechter ist, als der mittelgroßer Fische. Große Räuber nehmen mehreren mittelwüchsigen das Revier weg und sind daher von Nachtteil für eine ausgewogene Fischpopulation.



kann ja sein ,aber ich habe keine 1.000.000 große Fische im Wasser dafür aber 1.000.000 kleine als Futterfische für meinetwegen 250 gut ausgewachsene fangfähige Hechte, Zander, Barsche, und sonst bevorzugte Wassernixsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei nachgewiesen ist, dass der Laich großer, alter Fische qualitativ schlechter ist, als der mittelgroßer Fische. Große Räuber nehmen mehreren mittelwüchsigen das Revier weg und sind daher von Nachtteil für eine ausgewogene Fischpopulation.



Richtig.

Desweiteren ist es so, dass mehrere mittelgrosse Fische mehr Laich produzieren als ein grosser.
In kleinen Gewässern wahrscheinlich sogar mit den selben Genen. Daher greift die Phrase der höheren Laichqualität nicht.

Auch fressen mittelgrosse Fische eben kleinere Einzelindividuen als ausgewachsene und sind daher weniger gefährlich für Arten die keine so grosse Maximalgrösse haben  . . 

#h


----------



## Marco 82 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ feko

"Viele kleine Welse sind niemals ein Indiz dafür das es auch viele große Welse gibt."

Für die Elbe kann ich das so nicht bestätigen, die "kleinen" Welse werden jedes Jahr größer und ihre Anzahl steigt deutlich. Beute finden sie im Überfluss und große Exemplare werden nicht selten gefangen und das, obwohl die Population kaum 20 Jahre alt ist (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zu DDR-Zeiten aufgrund der extremen Wasserverschmutzung kaum/keine Welse vorhanden waren).
Der Weißfischbestand ist groß ,vorallem Brassen sind im Überfluss vorhanden, womit der Nahrungsbedarf gedekt sein sollte.
Die "kalten" Winter sind nicht mehr so kalt, wie noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten, aber vorallem im Sommer erwärmt sich die Elbe stark, wegen des geringen Wasserpegels. Das sind scheinbar optimale Vorrausetzungen für den Waller, zumindest scheint es so, denn es spiegelt sich in den Fängen wieder und da wird nur ein kleiner Teil dessen "erwischt" was wirklich drin ist.
Selbst wenn 90% der jungen Welse verhungern sollten, bleibt eine beträchtliche Zahl, die zu einer Größe heranwächst, die alles verschlingt, was sie kriegen kann und keine natürlichen Feinde mehr hat.
Das könnte problematisch werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Wels für mich ein interessanter und gerngesehner Fisch, keine Frage. Nur sollte man ihn in seiner Wirkung auf das Ökosystem, bzw. die angestammten Fischarten nicht unterschätzen.


Gruß Marco


----------



## feko (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Genau...das ist der Grund
Schlagt alle kleinen Welse ab-um so mehr große kommen durch-
Mich freuts natürlich
Bei uns muß jeder Wels entnommen werden-ok
Deswegen werden es nicht unbedingt weniger-und wenn ja-wachsen die anderen besser. :vik:

Die Natúr hat es nunmal so geregelt,das fische mit einer hohen Vermehrungsrate auch eine höhrere Sterblichkeit haben.
Sei es nun guppy,Barsch,Weißfisch oder Waller
lg


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Belege, dass 90% der Welse verhungern??
> Das hört sich reichlich ungwöhnlich an, da der junge Wels ja das gleiche Nahrungsspektrum wie Hecht, Zander und Rapfen beanspruchen und diese Fische verhungern ja auch nicht über den Winter - also alles sehr reißerisch und höchst spekulativ!!



ich denke mal das es in dieser Richtung keinerlei wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen geben wird da wir Angler nur Oberfläschenbeurteilungen abgeben können, nicht aber das was unter Wasser stattfindet. Meinungen in diese Richtung, oder vermeindliche Äußerungen sind Mutmaßungen welche ich nicht als Fakten bewerten vermag. In einem see von eingeschränkten Metermaßen mag es angehen das der Weissfisch leidet, aber ob das auch in Flüssen so ist.... ??


----------



## Marco 82 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@ Martin

Bei den 90% habe ich mich auf das Posting von "feko" bezogen. Ob die Zahl gerechtfertigt ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ist aber auch von sekündärer Bedeutung, da eines sich klar abzeichnet: Die Welspopulation in der Elbe vermehrt sich stark und es gibt eine Menge Fische die zu beträchlicher Größe heranwachsen.
Zahlen sind in der Tat Spekulation, denn eine Bestandaaufnahme in der Elbe ist so gut wie unmöglich. Einziger Anhaltspunkt sind die Fangzahlen.


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Also sind die 90% nichts als eine vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffene Vermutung irgendwelcher Welsliebhaber und entbehren somit jeglicher Grundlage.



wen sprichst, schreibst Du an?


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Marco 82 schrieb:


> Einziger Anhaltspunkt sind die Fangzahlen.



Du weist aber auch, dass, wenn ein großer Schatten im Wasser erscheint, sich kleinere Fische zurück ziehen, ja? 
Friedfische erkennen Raubfische und meiden deren Gegenwärtigkeit womit ein vermehrter Anbiss vom Raubfisch vorliegen KÖNNTE? 
Ich meine hier kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen, wie beim Gründel im Rhein. Die meisten Raubfische jagen oberhalb ihres Sichtfeldes weshalb für den auf Grund lebenden Fisch eine weitaus weniger gefährliche Situation aufkommt? 
meinerseitliche Mutmaßung.


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> den, der die 90% unters Volk gestreut hat... feko



achso, dann kann ich mir meine Beitrags-Erhöhungszahl ja sparen und schreib nicks dazu :q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Du weist aber auch, dass, wenn ein großer Schatten im Wasser erscheint, sich kleinere Fische zurück ziehen, ja?
> Friedfische erkennen Raubfische und meiden deren Gegenwärtigkeit womit ein vermehrter Anbiss vom Raubfisch vorliegen KÖNNTE?
> Ich meine hier kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen, wie beim Gründel im Rhein. Die meisten Raubfische jagen oberhalb ihres Sichtfeldes weshalb für den auf Grund lebenden Fisch eine weitaus weniger gefährliche Situation aufkommt?
> meinerseitliche Mutmaßung.




Peter, das ist leider falsch gemutmaßt.

In einigen Unterwasserfilmchen war schon zu sehen, dass ein Schwarm Rotaugen keine Angst hat vor einem Hecht/Wels der Verdauungsschlaf hält und ziemlich dicht um ihn herum schwimmt.


Sowohl Wels als auch Hecht fressen gern Schleien. Soviel zu "Grundfische leben sicherer" . .  .#h


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Peter, das ist leider falsch gemutmaßt.
> 
> In einigen Unterwasserfilmchen war schon zu sehen, dass ein Schwarm Rotaugen keine Angst hat vor einem Hecht/Wels der Verdauungsschlaf hält und ziemlich dicht um ihn herum schwimmt.



HA! Professor, ich habs selbst mal als Schnorschler beobachtet wie ein Hecht in einen Schwarm Fische geschwommen ist, Tagsüber, und diese nicht geflüchtet, sondern beiseitegeschwommen sind. Weil der Hecht gaaanz gemütlich wedelte um sich vor meinem Dasein zu entfernen. 
Solche Filme sind keine fundierte Untersuchungen auf die man sich stützen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Peter51 schrieb:


> HA! Professor, ich habs selbst mal als Schnorschler beobachtet wie ein Hecht in einen Schwarm Fische geschwommen ist, Tagsüber, und diese nicht geflüchtet, sondern beiseitegeschwommen sind. Weil der Hecht gaaanz gemütlich wedelte um sich vor meinem Dasein zu entfernen.
> Solche Filme sind keine fundierte Untersuchungen auf die man sich stützen kann.




Und? Sehen ist immer besser als glauben.

Woher dann dies:
Zitat Peter51
*Friedfische erkennen Raubfisch(e) und meiden deren Gegenwärtigkeit* womit ein vermehrter Anbiss vom Raubfisch vorliegen KÖNNTE?


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und? Sehen ist immer besser als glauben.
> 
> Woher dann dies:
> Zitat Peter51
> *Friedfische erkennen Raubfisch(e) und meiden deren Gegenwärtigkeit* womit ein vermehrter Anbiss vom Raubfisch vorliegen KÖNNTE?



HA! Ein Korintendingens... *grins* na weil auch die Friedfische erkennen wann Jagtzeit ist, genau wie Frauen bei uns Männern :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Peter51 schrieb:


> HA! Ein Korintendingens... *grins* na weil auch die Friedfische erkennen wann Jagtzeit ist, genau wie Frauen bei uns Männern :vik:




|kopfkrat

Nu is klar . . .:m


Unfug . . . woher weiss denn der Plötz wann der Wels/Hecht Hunger hat?|rolleyes


----------



## entspannt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Wels hin oder her. Ich kenne einige Rentner die fast jeden tag fischen und alles maßige mitnehmen. Die kann man ja wohl auch als problematisch bescheiben,oder. Eine Aussage von einem wahr ich hab dieses Jahr 18 Hechte gefangen und nun seit drei wochen keinen mehr.    Woran wird das wohl liegen  

Wir sollten alle mal ein bissl mehr schauen das wir mit der Natur hand in Hand gehen und nur mit bedacht Fischen entnehmen und besetzen! Wer alles abknüppen will sollte doch eher in den Forellenpuff  gehen. Zum Thema Wels, hier sollte mal eine WIssenschaftliche Studie gemacht werden und dann kann man weiter reden. Klar gibt es an machen Gewässern probleme und an anderen nicht. Aber wir reden nur von unseren eigenen Fallbeispielen und die meisten diskussionen sind eher subjektiv. 

Wir haben seit jahren ein Fangbuch und dies ist eine gute Hilfe um etwas objektiver das maß der gefangen Fische zu verfolgen. Schleien waren immer viele gefangen worden dann waren zwei jahre lang weniger fänge (alle haben gemeckert) und nun alles wieder wie immer. Warum dies so war ???? Es gibt gute und weniger gute Jahre..........


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Nu is klar . . .:m



 bin auch noch breitmaul-aal mäßig am grinsen


----------



## Marco 82 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Mein Antwort bezog sich auf die Frage von Martin Obelt in Post #168. sorry, ich war zu langsam.

@ Peter 51

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich eine über Jahre stetig steigende Anzahl von Welsfängen damit erklären lässt, dass die Friedfische reißaus nehmen weil gerade ein Wels in der Nähe ist und daher nur noch Welse beißen.
Und wenn dem so wäre, spräche es trotzdem für ein Vergrößerung der Welspopulation.
Ich angle jetzt seit 13 Jahren in der Elbe, mit Unterbrechung, und habe seither jährlich mehr und größere Welse gefangen.
Diese Erfahrung teile ich mit so ziemlich allen Kollegen, die ebenfalls die Elbe beangeln.
Daraus schließe ich, das sich die Welspopulation enorm vermehrt hat, seit dem Besatz.


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



entspannt schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Rentner die fast jeden tag fischen und alles maßige mitnehmen. Die kann man ja wohl auch als problematisch bescheiben,oder.



ne, die halten sich an Regeln, wenn diese am Fangtag nicht überschritten wurden.

Wieso erstellst Du nicht mal über Monate hin eine Art Studie? 
Kostet Geld neh? Wieso meinst du hat das noch nie stattgefunden?


----------



## entspannt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Dazu müßte man erstmal eine hyphotese erstellen und das Studien design wählen. Die meisten waren Qualitativ und nicht quatitativ da von einzelfällen auf das allgemeine geschlossen wurde.


   - Quantitativ
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Deduktion           
§  Das Besondere und einzelne vom Allgemeinen ableiten

-       Qualitativ
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Induktion
§  Vom besonderen Einzelfall auf das Allgemeine schließen


Ich würde mich gerne damit beschäftigen aber leider fehlt die zeit und jaaa sowas kostet auch Geld wenn man es richtig machen möchte. Man müßte einen Fragebogen für Angler erstellen der nur geschlossene Fragen zulässt und nicht sugestiv ist. Und und und allso viel arbeit und es sollte ein längerer Zeitraum betrachtet werden. 


Vielleicht könnte man es über das board machen, mit dem Fragebogen. Aber wie gesagt ich hab momentan wenig zeit dafür


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



entspannt schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ich hab momentan wenig zeit dafür



okay, ich denke das läßt sich global und länderübergriefend so und nach vorgegebenen Richtlinien einrichten.
Wir melden uns dann bei dir


----------



## entspannt (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Sorry für die Klug********rei  

So Studien gehören zu meiner Arbeit, ich stelle sie zwar nicht auf aber brauche diese um mein vorgehen im Therapieverlauf zu begründen. 

Aber eine wissenschaftlich Studie über Welse und ihre Auswirkungen auf Gewässer wäre schon sehr gut. Dann könnte man mit dem Thema besser umgehen bzw. es würde weniger Diskussion geben. Vielleicht ist er ja garnicht für so viel verantwortlich, oder doch. Wer weiß, einzelfälle darüber sind auf jedenfall keine vernüpftige Basis.


----------



## Seefliege (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

|wavey: @ Marco82;

"... Ich angle jetzt seit 13 Jahren in der Elbe, mit Unterbrechung, und habe seither jährlich mehr und größere Welse gefangen.
Diese Erfahrung teile ich mit so ziemlich allen Kollegen, die ebenfalls die Elbe beangeln.
Daraus schließe ich, das sich die Welspopulation enorm vermehrt hat, seit dem Besatz ..."

und wird bei entsprechender überfischung wieder zurückgehen. an der *Oder* gibt es einen urbestand von welsen, welcher die entwicklung einer natürlichen artenvielfalt nicht beeinträchtigt hat. das häufige vorkommen von kleinen welsen ist kein sicheres indiz dafür, dass auch der bestand an großfischen ansteigt. an "jungen" welsgewässern, wie der *Elbe* mag das der fall sein. sie erhielt wie du richtig beschrieben hast anfang der 90er einen erstbesatz von 1000en kleinen oderwelsen. da ich bereits seit 1986 mehr oder weniger regelmäßig gezielt auf die "schwarzen" angle, traue ich mir auch die aussage zu, dass an der Oder der bestand an großen welsen eigentlich seit der wende kontinuierlich zurückgeht  ... dabei glaube ich auch nicht an die 90 % regel ...  eher daran, dass viele kleine welse als beifang ihr leben lassen und so garnicht zu stattlichen exemplaren heranwachsen können. die oder ist halt ein grenzfluss und da drüben haben sogar brassen kaum ne chance releast zu werden. #c dazu kommt noch der umstand, dass im spätherbst links und rechts der oder ein volkssport betrieben wird, welchen man dann häufig beobachten kann: das grubbern oder reissen ... #q 
auf jeden fall kann der wels als störenfried, der unsere gewässer leer frisst ausgeschlossen werden. ansonsten würden nicht scharen von karpfen- und zanderanglern an die topwallergewässer europas pilgern und sich dort dumm und dämlich fangen ...


----------



## Marco 82 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Hallo Seefliege
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das beruhigt mich, ich hatte schon angefangen mir Sorgen zu machen. Ich denke auch, dass der Vergleich zwischen Oder und Elbe durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, das Habitat der beiden Flüsse ist ja sehr ähnlich.
Und eine gesunde Welspopulation ist ja auch eine schöne Sache.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Walstipper (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



mlkzander schrieb:


> das image der welse habe ich in der letzten woche neu definiert:
> 
> ein ausgezeichneter kämpfer und räuber, der in der lage ist, sich hervoragend
> und schnell anzupassen
> ...



Oha! Sowas is echt ne Bereicherung fuer jedes Wasser!
Also wenn das so ist, dann sollte dieser Räuber ueberall besetzt werden, immer rein damit! 
Mit offenen Armen empfangen.
Richtig?


----------



## Gummischuh (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

@Tinca


> Unfug . . . woher weiss denn der Plötz wann der Wels/Hecht Hunger hat?|rolleyes                                                                                                __


Wieso ? Die hören doch, wenn dem Wels der Magen knurrt, oder nich ?


----------



## feko (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> den, der die 90% unters Volk gestreut hat... feko


 

Es war eine Spekulation meinerseits...zugegeben.
Aber meine Erfahrung zeigt das der Bestand an großen Welsen in der Regel sehr sehr gering ist-im Gegensatz an 
Kleinvieh-

Jemand anderes hat hier aber auch von eventuellen genetischen Defekten gesprochen,ein ansatz den ich nicht bedacht habe-wie gesagt,viel Spekulation.

Solange niemand diese Art als Schädling eindeutig belegen kann,ist das genauso nichtig wie die Meinung der anderen fraktion das er keiner sei.

Also ist diese Diskussion völlig unnötig
lg


----------



## feko (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Marco82;
> 
> 
> auf jeden fall kann der wels als störenfried, der unsere gewässer leer frisst ausgeschlossen werden. ansonsten würden nicht scharen von karpfen- und zanderanglern an die topwallergewässer europas pilgern und sich dort dumm und dämlich fangen ...


 


Hallo,das kann man eher nicht verallgemeinern,dort herrschen ja ganz andere Bedingungen wie hier,wo in den meisten fällen noch mit Besatz nachgeholfen werden muß.
Die meisten Topreviere sind ja meist riesige Warme Ströme mit unmengen an Futtertieren-Meeräschen zB

Auf jeden Fall,in meinen Gewässern frißt er nichts leer-Brassen,Schleien,unmengen an Weißfisch ist vorhanden,trotz vielen kleinen Welsen.
Die Fangbücher belegen dies
Große gibt es-nur in geringen Zahlen
lg


----------



## feko (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Oha! Sowas is echt ne Bereicherung fuer jedes Wasser!
> Also wenn das so ist, dann sollte dieser Räuber ueberall besetzt werden, immer rein damit!
> Mit offenen Armen empfangen.
> Richtig?


 

Man kann doch nun wirklich nicht die Verhältnisse hier und Italien vergleichen.

noch nicht einmal hier kann man verschiedene Gewässer vergleichen-Fakt ist,in unseren Baggerseen leben oftmals genauso lange Welse wie in Italien-aber meist kann man die Fische über 1.50 an einer Hand in so nem Gewässer abzählen.

Was natürlich kein Freifahrtsschein ist,so einen fisch überall zu besetzen-aber ich denke mal,der zug ist längs abgefahren
lg


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Marco82;
> 
> "... Ich angle jetzt seit 13 Jahren in der Elbe, mit Unterbrechung, und habe seither jährlich mehr und größere Welse gefangen.
> Diese Erfahrung teile ich mit so ziemlich allen Kollegen, die ebenfalls die Elbe beangeln.
> ...



polemisches Angebot:
Quiz: 
http://www.akademie.de/gestalten/te...ibung/gross-und-kleinschreibung/uebung-2.html
A) Man hat mir gestern Abend erzählt, dass...
B) Man hat mir Gestern Abend erzählt, dass...
A) Ich stimme Dir im allgemeinen zu.
B) Ich stimme dir im Allgemeinen zu.
A) Am Dienstagnachmittag können wir uns treffen.
B) Am Dienstag nachmittag können wir uns treffen.
A) Im folgenden Abschnitt wird das Ganze nochmals erklärt.
B) Im Folgenden Abschnitt wird das ganze nochmals erklärt.
A) Zwischen Grünen Wiesen und Blauen Seen lebte einst eine Rumänische Prinzessin.
B) Zwischen grünen Wiesen und blauen Seen lebte einst eine rumänische Prinzessin.
A) Sie trug am Liebsten Kleider in weiß.
B) Sie trug am liebsten Kleider in Weiß.
A) Vom bayerischen Wald bis zu den ostfriesischen Inseln...
B) Vom Bayerischen Wald bis zu den Ostfriesischen Inseln...
A) Von den unzähligen, die vor der Mauer standen, brach jeder zweite in Tränen aus.
B) Von den Unzähligen, die vor der Mauer standen, brach jeder Zweite in Tränen aus.
A) Jeweils am Ersten des Monats findet die Veranstaltung statt.
B) Jeweils am ersten des Monats findet die Veranstaltung statt.
A) Die Arbeit war alles andere als gut.
B) Die Arbeit war alles Andere als gut.
A) Die Ermittler tappten bei der Suche im dunkeln.
B) Die Ermittler tappten bei der Suche im Dunkeln.

ich hatte 4 Fehler


----------



## Darth-Bob (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich hoffe mal das alle die Welse als Schädlinge ansehen, dies auch mit Zandern machen

... und Anglern die in jede Pfütze Karpfen haben wollen, die haben alle ein besseres Image und dürfen alle Gewässer zerstören.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Habe nicht wirklich alle Texte gelesen aber..
Historische Verbreitungsgrenzen für den Waller sind Donau und wohl die Elbe.
In der Elbe soll er aber durch Verunreinigungen verschwunden gewesen sein und wurde nach der Verbesserung der Wasserwerte wieder ausgewildert .
Wels,wird aber aus z.B dem Havel Gebiet zugewandert sein.
In Italien, Frankreich und auch in Spanien gab es sie früher auch nicht.
Wesergebiet wurde wahrscheinlich ab 1950 im Raum Minden besetzt. Hier konnte er sich aber erst richtig breit machen als die Wasserwerte besser wurden.
Im Einzugsgebiet des Rheines wird er wohl ebenfalls als Besatz gelangt sein nur wann ??
Scheint aber vom Oberrhein zu kommen dort wird er sogar als heimische Art angesehen..???

Der Wels hatte aber all diese Gebiete vor der Eiszeit schon mal besiedelt. (Knochenfunde giebt es wohl bis England) 

Wenn im Osten Deutschland also ein Leben mit Welsen möglich war und ist, warum nicht auch im Süden und Westen.?
Die Biester kommen bestens mit den unnatürlichen Bedingungen unsehrer Wasserstraßen aus und schmecken dabei auch noch.
So oder so währen diese Gewässer von ihnen besiedelt worden, denn all diese Flüsse sind mitlerweile durch Wasserstraßen verbunden.
Und da er so gut an diesen Lebensraum angepast ist, werdet ihr die Welse sowiso nicht mehr los.

Das mit den vielen Kleinwelsen scheint überall zu sein, nur werden die alle auch groß.?
Ich glaube nein, die meisten schaffen den Übergang zum Raubfisch nicht und kümmern vor sich hin bis sie gefressen werden.
Bei Barschen in Nahrungsarmen Gewässern lauft es genauso.
Es giebt aber auch andere Beisp.. in der Natur wo so gearbeitet wird.

Wir reden oft von heimischen Fischarten aber welche sind diese Zander, Rapfen, Karpfen, und andere sind wohl im Gleichen Gebiet wie der Wels nicht heimisch.
Nur waren die Flüsse auch andere..
Die Weser war jedenfalls ein flaches absolut klares Gewässer mit steinigen Grund.
Soll heißen ein Gewässer für Salmoniden...und nicht Brachsen.
Im Bereich HH wurden damals tausende Störe gefangen.
Die Fischbestände heute sind mit verlaub gesagt...*******.
Selbst Pelikane soll es in großer Zahl am Rhein gegeben haben.(die würden heute verhungern)
Sicherlich ist jede neue Art ein schwerer Schlag für bestehende Lebensgemeinschaften.
Aber einmal im Gewässervorhanden bedeutet das wir mit der neuen Lebensgemeinschaft wirtschaften müssen.
Eine Entnahmeflicht oder ein Vernichtungfeldzug stehen diesem aber nur im Weg, da man nur versucht die Zeit zurückzudrehen dieses ist aber unmöglich.
Alternativ, könnte man natürlich die Gewässer vergiften und dan neu besetzen aber wer will das. 


Es giebt nicht viele Bücher über den Wels,
aber eins kenne ich: Der Wels,Die neue Brehm Bücherei. 
(ist aber relativ teuer und nicht besonder dick. aber zweifelsfrei ganz OK)

*Ich, habe den Traum: Welse mal beim jagen von Komoranen zuzuschauen.*
Also, munter bleiben!  #h


----------



## Darth-Bob (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

BERND2000

Alles auf den Punkt gebracht|good:


----------



## Seefliege (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

#h @ Peter;

OT: das man im netz aus bequemlichkeit vielerorts nur klein schreibt, ist dir schon bekannt, oder? |rolleyes aber vllt. sollte ich als akademiker nicht alle der unarten meiner schüler übernehmen. da hast du wohl recht ... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Seefliege schrieb:


> #h @ Peter;
> 
> OT: das man im netz aus bequemlichkeit vielerorts nur klein schreibt, ist dir schon bekannt, oder? |rolleyes aber vllt. sollte ich als akademiker nicht alle der unarten meiner schüler übernehmen. da hast du wohl recht ... :q



Das sind immer die besten Sprüche, ich kann ja richtig schreiben, Beherrsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung wie auch Punkt- und Kommasetzung. Ich will nur nicht...

Ja ne, is klar... 

Und im Zweifel wird der Legastheniker-Joker gezogen... #q

Nix für ungut, geht nicht gegen Dich, aber wenn man sich ein bisschen Mühe gibt erleichtert das zum einen uns allen das Lesen und zum anderen zeigt es einen gewissen Respekt, wenn ich mir Mühe gebe das andere meine Postings auch lesen können.

Schön das hier doch so viele gute und nüchterne Argumente kommen, ich hatte die Diskussion hitziger erwartet! #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Ich, habe den Traum: Welse mal beim jagen von Komoranen zuzuschauen.*



aber bloooooß nicht andersrum - DAS wäre ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


|rolleyes

​@Schleien-Stefan: #6#6


----------



## Seefliege (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

#h @ Schleien-Stefan;

" ... Nix für ungut, geht nicht gegen Dich, aber wenn man sich ein bisschen  Mühe gibt erleichtert das zum einen uns allen das Lesen und zum anderen  zeigt es einen gewissen Respekt, wenn ich mir Mühe gebe das andere meine  Postings auch lesen können ..."

OT: ich hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass du zu den leuten zählst, denen die verpackung wichtiger erscheint, als der inhalt ... #c 

Den Rest bitte per PN ... |rolleyes


----------



## Walstipper (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Wels ist nicht per se ein Schädling. Es gibt aber Gewässer in man ihn besser nicht besetzen sollte. In Gewässern, die vom Charakter her Äschen- oder obere Barbenregion sind, oder jungen nahrungsarme Baggerseen stellt der Besatz mit Welsen eher keine Bereicherung dar und kann Probleme verursachen.



Kannst du das mal erlaeutern?
Ich vermuete eher das hier kaum ein Waller abwaechst, geschweige denn sich vermehert |rolleyes


----------



## Peter51 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und im Zweifel wird der Legastheniker-Joker gezogen... #q



Also, ich bin eingestehender Legastheniker. Wenn Du meine Beiträge teilweise mit verfolgst, wirst Du es erkennen. und ja, ich geb mir Mühe korrekt zu schreiben, aber mein Auge ist nicht Dein Auge. Nur wenn mir schon etwas weh tut und ich als Fehlerschreiber was sage, ist das weniger Lehrerhaft wie wenn ein Gutschreiber etwas bemängelt.


----------



## Walstipper (13. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Darf ich fragen wo am Main?
Das wuerde z.b auch ein Beispiel aufzeigen, wo es eben Probleme geben kann, und vielleicht liesst ja jemand mit und kann es kaum erwarten den Laster mit den Biestern voll zu stopfen |supergri

Bei den Flussregionen muss man schon differenzieren, obere Barbenregion bzw wie erwaehnt Fast-Äschenregion ist ein Zwischending von Bach/Fluss-Mittellauf.
Genau das habe ich z.b vor der Haustür, und ich weis genau von 0 Wallern die da gefangen wurden. 
Die gibts dort nicht und die wurden da auch nicht hochkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



> Bei den Flussregionen muss man schon differenzieren, obere Barbenregion bzw wie erwaehnt Fast-Äschenregion ist ein Zwischending von Bach/Fluss-Mittellauf.
> Genau das habe ich z.b vor der Haustür, und ich weis genau von 0 Wallern die da gefangen wurden.
> Die gibts dort nicht und die wurden da auch nicht hochkommen.


Da gibts auch andere Beispiele:
Kocher, ein Nebenfluss vom Neckar, kann man nach dem Unterlauf auch der Barbenregion zurechnen.
Da gibts Wallerfänge (auch große) bis fast in den Oberlauf rein.
Da berichtet dann selbst die örtliche Zeitung drüber...

Dazu eine Anmerkung aus dem "Fischereilichen Hegekonzept Kocher" vom Diplom Biologen Marco Sander (Quelle: http://www.hege-kocher.de/Down/Fischereiliches Hegekonzept Kocher.pdf ):


> Um ein Überhandnehmen der Wallerpopulation im Kocher zu verhindern, muss diese Art gezielt befischt und von allen konsequent entnommen (Pflicht!) werden  eventuell ist es notwendig, nach Absprache mit der Fischereibehörde, lebende Köderfische und eine Befreiung vom Nachtangelverbot zu beantragen, um gezielt große Exemplare befischen zu können



Da hier schon der Kormoran mit ins Spiel gebracht wurde, auch dazu gibts was aus der Studie:


> Diagramm 26 veranschaulicht eindrucksvoll die Befürchtungen der Fischerei gegenüber dem Fraßdruck des Kormorans im Kochergebiet. Der Döbel ist aus mehreren Gründen geeignet die Situation im Kocher zu verdeutlichen. Er konnte an allen UP´s nachgewiesen werden. Er tritt zahlenmäßig sehr hoch in den Befischungen auf (Platz 3 – eudominante Art). Er reproduziert sich sehr effektiv im Kocher, wächst sehr gut
> ab und erreicht durchaus Größen über 60cm, also eine Kategorie, die vom Kormoran kaum mehr gefressen werden kann. Er stellt, als Ubiquist, keinen hohen Ansprüche an die Qualität des Gewässers, ist also relativ unabhängig von äußeren Einflüssen.
> 
> Die Größen (Klasse IV bis VI = Fische > 20cm), von denen sich Kormorane hauptsächlich ernähren (Keller & Vordermaier, 1995), erfahren enorme Einbrüche auf der ganzen Strecke. Dies ist im oberen Bereich des Projektgebiets noch stärker ausgeprägt wie im Mündungsbereich. Dies liegt ganz offensichtlich zum einem daran, dass zwischen Sindringen und Ohrnberg ein Vogelschutzgebiet am Kocher liegt, in dem es einen stark frequentierten Schlafplatz für Kormorane gibt. Dieser ist, wie Zählungen in 2002 und 2003 ergaben, in
> ...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das sind immer die besten Sprüche, ich kann ja richtig schreiben, *Beherrsche* Groß- und Kleinschreibung wie auch Punkt- und Kommasetzung. Ich will nur nicht...



Das war ja dann wohl ein Eigentor...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Das war ja dann wohl ein Eigentor...



Es geht keinesfalls darum das alles fehlerfrei sein soll, Peter51 zeigt ja z.B. in seinem Posting das er sich Mühe gibt, und das Ergebnis ist ja auch echt gut. #r

Es geht auch nicht um Beiträge mit einzelnen Fehlern, sondern um Leute die sich absolut gar keine Mühe geben und einfach einen Text hinrotzen.

Aber schön das auch Du was zu sagen hast... #q


----------



## Walstipper (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Auf was ich hinaus will, in einem ungestoerten, naturbelassenem Flusssystem hat der Waller in der Äschenregion - Anfang Barbenregion nichts zu suchen, und in der Regel auch kein Interesse sich da rumzutreiben.

Handelt es sich z.b um uebereutrophierte, entfremdete, typusfremde System etc., kann man natuerlich nicht sagen "aber da bei uns hats Waller bis fast im "Oberlauf"!!", sondern sollte sich fragen was man denn da fuer ein Wasser bzw Natureingriffe hat, welche dem Waller so gut rein passen.
Womit wir wieder genau beim Problem sind.
*
*


----------



## Seefliege (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

#h @ Schleien-Stefan;

" ... Es geht auch nicht um Beiträge mit einzelnen Fehlern, sondern um Leute  die sich absolut gar keine Mühe geben und einfach einen Text hinrotzen ..."

Ich finde, jetzt schiesst Du doch deutlich über's Ziel hinaus. Das hier Einigen die permanente und provokante Kleinschreibung der Marke "Seefliege" gegen den Strich geht, kann ich ja noch verstehen. Aber das Du jetzt meine Schreibkünste hier noch so in Verruf bringst, nicht im Mindesten ... :c Ich habe mir doch immer solche Mühe gegeben.  War halt jetzt (ein wenig) ironisch gemeint. Ich habe die Kritik aufgenommen und verarbeitet. Da will ich mal nicht so sein ... |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Das ging nicht gegen Dich! Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind da ja echt nicht das Problem. Ich denke Du weißt auch das es da ganz andere Beiträge gibt... #h


----------



## BERND2000 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

Ich denke die Welse können sich bei euch sogar fast immer vermehren.
Hätte ich früher auch nicht gedacht ist aber meine Beöbachtung.


----------



## entspannt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw9WHcEP8I0&feature=feedrec

OHNE WORTE!!!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (15. September 2010)

*AW: Das Image der Welse*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es geht keinesfalls darum *das* alles fehlerfrei sein soll, Peter51 zeigt ja z.B. in seinem Posting *das* er sich Mühe gibt, und das Ergebnis ist ja auch echt gut. #r
> 
> Es geht auch nicht um Beiträge mit einzelnen Fehlern, sondern um Leute die sich absolut gar keine Mühe geben und einfach einen Text hinrotzen.
> 
> Aber schön *das* auch Du was zu sagen hast... #q



Also mit Ruhm bekleckerst du dich auch nicht beim Schreiben. Aber das lernst du auch noch, dass es auch ein "dass" gibt. 

Zum Thema:

Bei uns hat der Wels ein eher negatives Image. (Offiziell) gefangen werden nur welche über einem Meter. Angeblich wurden vor 15 - 20 Jahren mal ein paar Hundert in die Talsperre gesetzt und nun fressen sie angeblich alles leer. Fakt ist nur, dass die früher zahlreichen Schleien verschwunden sind. Natürlich weiß man nicht 100%ig, ob die Welse dafür verantwortlich sind.

mfg


----------

